# Generation Legacy (Issue #4)



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

*The Black Room*

_0726 hours, local time, June 6th, 2014_

The darkness gives way to searing almost piercing light and the sensation of falling is apparent, an effortless fall through a radiant glow, and then, with almost brain seizing pop, leaving each of the students momentarily dazed, yours eyes adjust.  Each of you is strapped into a seat, and is currently inside an aerodyne, which has been fitted to carry a small team into a combat zone, though with far more luxuries then a military air transport.

The craft hovers a sprawling city, and over the comm. You can hear the pilot call back, “Alright *Legacy* we are entering the area, the objective is indicated on map uploaded to your communicators*.

_* The communicators are built into the uniforms each of the students is wearing, consider it a freebie bonus of Radio-Hearing & Radio Communication with the Device flaw._

The city is lit brightly by the sunlight, and seems to sit near an ocean on which faces the west, the sky is clear, as is typical of this day and age, smog, and many pollutants have been nearly eliminated thanks to the highly advanced minds of many civic-minded elites, and their ideas.  The skyline is dotted with several large buildings as the craft drops down into a large clearing, amidst a park, it seems.

The pilot calls back, “Looks like the locals know we have arrived,” he says as the students can spy several cheering fans, and locals holding signs, admiring the young heroes arrival into the city, he says sharply, “Keep it short and sweet, once you disembark, I will be moving, I will return in exactly 120 minutes, unless I am given the go-ahead before there.  You will have 5 minutes to be in position when I return, if not, then I am moving without you, understood?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 18, 2003)

Cassie nods as she checks her suit and link for the last time. "I'm ready to move out. " looks ot the others. "So, we keep in contact and try to maintain a 2 prong attack on any assets we encounter?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 18, 2003)

Cassie nods as she checks her suit and link for the last time. "I'm ready to move out. " looks ot the others. "So, we keep in contact and try to maintain a 2 prong attack on any assets we encounter?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie nods as she checks her suit and link for the last time. "I'm ready to move out. " looks ot the others. "So, we keep in contact and try to maintain a 2 prong attack on any assets we encounter?" *




Billy nods, *"I think that sounds good, first we hve to get past this crowd outside,"*

As if on cue, the crowd cheers, and chants of *"Legacy! Legacy!"* can be heard from outside.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 18, 2003)

Anika looks to the others, doing her best to remain calm.  "Okay, yeah, let's do this," looking out at the chanting crowd.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 18, 2003)

James is a bit distracted by the crowd but then says "*Ok who is coming with me? I can carry at least 2, probably 3 people with me...*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 18, 2003)

The pilot calls out, "Lets move people, I don't have actual flight clearance to be dropping this bird, right at this location, you got 2 and a half minutes to deploy, before I am pulling out!"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 18, 2003)

"The recon team could deploy first." looks to the others. "I will go with that team.. who else is coming with me?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 18, 2003)

"The recon team could deploy first." looks to the others. "I will go with that team.. who else is coming with me?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jun 18, 2003)

"I'll go with the main team.  I can use my Telekinesis to move the object if needed."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 19, 2003)

James nods and says "*OK you two have to be touching me for me to teleport you*" and he holds out his hands to them. "*Anyone else coming with the stealth team? Room for one more... All a-board...*"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 19, 2003)

> "Anyone else coming with the stealth team? Room for one more... All a-board..."




"Hook me up," Mark said for the first time he could recall in a context that didn't involve chemicals changing hands.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 20, 2003)

*OOC:*_ I take it, Mark, Cassie, and James are going to teleport out, and try and get closer to the objective, the map has plenty of locations that are close to the structure, I will allow the PC's to impovise, the rest I am assuming will find their own way._


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 20, 2003)

James takes a good look across the area to see if he can find a good location just outside the fence first. He will use extended teleport to move the four of them to behind any cover there. After a round of being dazed he will look around and get his barings and wait for the "distraction". He is specifically looking for cover and entery-ways into the building...


----------



## Samnell (Jun 21, 2003)

Mark blinks when he arrives at their destination, "That was cool."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 21, 2003)

Cassie nods as she shakes her head to clear it from Teleport disorientation. "Indeed it is." moves to blend in the surroundings. "Team is in position.. assualt team want to stand by or leap frog in?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 21, 2003)

_A crowd of fans cheering? Is this some sick joke? Millions of Tommy's adoring him, judging him as a freak? Don't tell me they're making an action figure or starting some kind of boy band,_Ryan thinks acidly to himself.

"Uh...okay team. Let's disembark and then try to move closer to the objective and be ready to help Cassie and the others when they're caught. 

"This is Alpha team," Ryan speaks into the communicator. _I can't believe I just said that._ "Moving closer towards objective, will be ready to assist. Over."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jun 21, 2003)

John speaks into his communicator, "This is Alpha 3, standing by."
He follows Ryan and Billy out of the aircraft.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 21, 2003)

Anika disembarks from the aerodyne, staying near John, Billy and Ryan.  She keeps her guard up, ignoring the crowd, watching for trouble.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

*The Stealth Crew*

James appears just inside the archway of a church across the street from the compound.  The dark alcove's shadow, keeps them hidden as a few passer-bys walk by oblivious to their presence.  From their vantage point, they can see that the fence is about 15 feet high, made of stone, with three lines of razor wire atop it.  Overhead, an aerodyne lands on the roof of the tall building, at least 20 stories in height.  Several buildings around it, match its stature.  The sign on the building says *Meta-Ghost Enterprises*.

*Alpha Team*

The hatch opens as the screaming fans swarm around the rest of the teens, many begging for autographs, others faint, while still others just cheer their names.  Closest to the teens are several newscasters, who are eager to grab up the story about this guest appearance by *Legacy!*

A black woman, in a sharp business suit, gets the first crack at the group, speaking to Anika, "So Anika, what brings the Legacy kids to our fair city?  Any chance we will be seeing you kids in action today?"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 22, 2003)

Mark butts in with the reporter, "Sorry, we're just here to get our legs waxed."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Mark butts in with the reporter, "Sorry, we're just here to get our legs waxed." *




The reporter raises a brow, "You came to get your legs waxed, another in your face quip brought to you by Mark, so who does your legs Mark?" she says with a big smile.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2003)

Cassie looks around quietly, looking for a spot where she can get to and that would pur her in a line of sight above the wall. (somwhere she might be able to leap over the wall with ease or at the very least get a clear view of the inner perimeter.)


----------



## Samnell (Jun 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *The reporter raises a brow, "You came to get your legs waxed, another in your face quip brought to you by Mark, so who does your legs Mark?" she says with a big smile. *




"The whole team has our legs done by a secretive cult of Russian ballerinas and basketball playing ninjas. They apply the wax with a big dance number and swords. We take our waxing very seriously. If we don't leave now, we wont be able to get in for another week." Mark motions for the group to take off in the direction of the target.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jun 22, 2003)

John suppresses a smile at Mark's comment to the reporter and follows the others away from the throngs of people, keeping his mind on the objective.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 22, 2003)

"Get out of my way." Ryan had never realized how much he hated reporters. _Which is more dangerous, this device we're supposed to steal or the ever-present media,_ Ryan wonders idly. He wished fervently that Anika could create some kind of distraction for them too.

Ryan floats into the air, flying past the crowd of reporters and fans. _So much for incognito,_ he laments.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 22, 2003)

_"Getting our legs waxed?"_ Anika thinks, as Mark responds to the inquisitive reporter.  _"Why can't he take this more seriously?  Maybe he's just dealing with his nerves..."_

"I'd prefer you use my codename, Valkyrie, when I'm in uniform, miss," she says politely with a smile, as Mark finsihes speaking.  "We are here on business, though probably nothing as interesting as you'd like.  If you'll excuse us..."  She turns to follow the others.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2003)

Cassie listens to the interplay with a confused look on her face and looks to the others mouthing 'Leg waxing?' with a confused distracted look on her face.

She shakes her head and returns to her scouting the lay of the land


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie listens to the interplay with a confused look on her face and looks to the others mouthing 'Leg waxing?' with a confused distracted look on her face.
> 
> She shakes her head and returns to her scouting the lay of the land *




_*OOC:* Cassie is nowhere near the scene with the other group, they are still about 3 miles from your position._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 22, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: Cassie is nowhere near the scene with the other group, they are still about 3 miles from your position. *




OOC: but don't we have radio links? Or am I being a blonde? LOL


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 22, 2003)

OOC: And wasn't Mark with the stealth team as well? I guess it doesn't really matter where Mark is, because he can run so fast he could be with both at once. 

Ryan flies above the crowds. _Everyone is looking at me. Judging me. Relax. Relax. This is just a simulation. A really cool videogame._ Ryan clears his throat loudly. "Mark's kidding aside, we're actually here in the interests of the United Nations.  Legacy is being deploy to recover certain dangerous and illegal materials from a heavily fortified compound." _This should be a pretty good distraction. With luck, the bad guys will never consider that the Stealth team is moving in._ Ryan then looks around anxiously. They were still more than a mile from the compound. "Does anyone have a car I can borrow?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 22, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> OOC: but don't we have radio links? Or am I being a blonde? LOL *




_*OOC:* You do have radios, but they are not on all the time, or you would get alot of senseless chatter, unless you want to leave it on all the time, your choice.  But they are simple to activate, when needed, as aside, preface any radio text in the post, so we can tell the difference. And yes you were being blonde again _

Ryan hovers ovrhead, and sees a news helicopter hover above him, from CNN, and another aerodyne from the local news network, the people all listen to his words, and someone waves from the crowd, "Dangerous stuff?  Whoa, if you guys need a lift to get that stuff, man let me help!"

The guy is in his mid-twenties, long hair, a goatee, with faded jeans, an old T-Shirt with a large twenty-sided on the back and the words _Crit Happens_ on the back.  He waves to Ryan, "Dude, like let me help man, you guys are the coolest next to Justice Elite!"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 22, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *OOC: And wasn't Mark with the stealth team as well? I guess it doesn't really matter where Mark is, because he can run so fast he could be with both at once. *




OOC: Whoops. I thought the media was with the stealth team.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 23, 2003)

*The Stealth Crew

James appears just inside the archway of a church across the street from the compound. The dark alcove's shadow, keeps them hidden as a few passer-bys walk by oblivious to their presence. From their vantage point, they can see that the fence is about 15 feet high, made of stone, with three lines of razor wire atop it. Overhead, an aerodyne lands on the roof of the tall building, at least 20 stories in height. Several buildings around it, match its stature. The sign on the building says Meta-Ghost Enterprises.*
---

[_*OCC*: can we see any in any windows of the building across the street in the compound? Any ledges or anything else we can see from here. Can we see the aerodyne anymore or has it disappeared on the roof? There are other buildings as tall of it near by, if all else fails James will teleport to one of them to get a better look at the Meta-Ghost building before trying to get-over the fence as it where_]

James holds up his hand to get those with him to wait for a minute while he looks for the next place to teleport to.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> _*OCC*: can we see any in any windows of the building across the street in the compound? Any ledges or anything else we can see from here. Can we see the aerodyne anymore or has it disappeared on the roof? There are other buildings as tall of it near by, if all else fails James will teleport to one of them to get a better look at the Meta-Ghost building before trying to get-over the fence as it where_




*Meta-Ghost Tower*

The aerodyne disspaears once it reaches the roof, and is one from sight.  You can see the windows as from the image, but they have a mirrored finish, so all you is the reflection of the sky.  The building is flanked by two buildings both on oppositie side of varying heights, but each easily over 20 stories.  One sits across the street about 50 from the raised walls, and the other sits about 20 feet with an ally way running between them, the interior of the walls looks like some kind of private garden, and trees rise over the exterior walls on the interior.

There is a private parking garage attached to the building, that exists under the main structure, but seems to be inside the maion gate, which has soldiers posted as guards, who check ID's, and also check the vehicles as well, before they are allowed entry.  The security looks tight.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 23, 2003)

Ryan shrugs. "Uh... okay. Alright team, let's get in the car. Thanks for your help...uh...dude." _An adult version of Tommy? This is not good at all. _

Ryan then mumbles into his commlink, "This is Alpha One. We have just secured transport to target zone. Over." Then, looking up, he speaks to the young adult. "Do you know the way to Meta-Ghost Tower?" _Remember, it's just a videogame. Just a videogame. Videogame. Videogame. Videogame._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 23, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan shrugs. "Uh... okay. Alright team, let's get in the car. Thanks for your help...uh...dude." An adult version of Tommy? This is not good at all.
> 
> Ryan then mumbles into his commlink, "This is Alpha One. We have just secured transport to target zone. Over." Then, looking up, he speaks to the young adult. "Do you know the way to Meta-Ghost Tower?" Remember, it's just a videogame. Just a videogame. Videogame. Videogame. Videogame. *




"Yeah that big tower, in the mtero, yeah dude, I can take you there, but dudes, you got to give me an autograph," he tosses a pen back, "just write on the cieleing or something of my car, that would be totally slamming.  Oh yeah if you could autograph my copy of Mutants & Masterminds 2nd Edition dude, I would be like the ultimate GM then... everyone in?"

Once everyone gets in, he drives slowly to the Meta-Ghost Tower, taking the surface streets, and talking about how much of a fan he is, and how he set-up his latest campaign, to kind of mirror what the Legacy kids are doing, he even owns the official sourcebook about Legacy...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 23, 2003)

James looks at the other stealth team members and whispers "*Well I got a couple of options... I could teleports to the tops of one of these near by buildings so we could get a better look of what is behind the fence. Or I could try for the gate when it is open and try and get us in as far as I can see. What do you think? Maybe we need a bit more recon huh?*"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 24, 2003)

Anika grins and shakes her head as she takes the book and pen and signs it and the ceiling of the vehicle, passing them to the person beside her.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 24, 2003)

Cassie nods, "That is sound logic..higher ground will avail us to a better spot to ..'case' the area and see what is on the ground, also there is less likely to watched."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 25, 2003)

James nods and hearing no other objections he looks to a near by building to see if he can get a good fix on a roof that over looks the Meta-Ghost Tower. Again he concentrates and teleports to the one he can best see. After the moment of dizziness wears off he will try and see down into or across at the complex.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

*The Stealth Team*

James and the rest of the team reappears atop a low-lying building, about 12 stories in height, the top is pretty bare, as pigeons scatter from the team's sudden appearance.  From thier vantage point, they can see the whole of the garden, at lkeast from what can be seen as the entrance.  It is lush with several plants, trees, and pathways, making it idyllic, and several people traverse its walkways, as they settle for lunch, or make their way to the building proper.

Security, at least physical seems light, with a patrol of two soldiers through the grounds, they travel by foot, and are armed, though their weapons are kept holstered... then for a moment, everything freezes for a moment, like a glitch, and then things continue as normal, it was momentary...

*The Rest of the Team...*

The drive is slow-going the traffic, is pretty thick, but the young man driving, who goes by the name of Rick, seems enamored with talking, and spouting all kinds of little tidbits about elites, role playing, and the fact that he finds both Anika and Cassie to be very beautiful young girls.

In mid-sentence, he freezes, the rest of the construct freezes as well, and then picks up about a 12 seconds later, as if nothing had happened.  But for a moment, everything was frozen, even objects in midair...

*Outside the Black Room*

Tommy blinked as he looked over the monitors, "Uhh that was wierd, everything froze, almost looked like a crash, but I can't isolate what the problem was..."

Mr. McCallister stroked his chin in thought, "Is everything alright?"

Tommy nodded, "Yeah, everything is fine, systems operating normally, I guess it was justa  glitch, thought I had all the kinks worked out, sir."

Jun Min sighed, "I don't like the sound of that, maybe we should kill the simulation?"

Tommy looked over his shoulder we have total control, nothing bad can happen, I got it all under control."

Mr. McCallister, "Continue with the construct, but if things get worse, we pull the plug."

*Back in the Construct, the Stealth Team...*

"So planning on sneaking in?" the voice was child-like, and a boy with light blue skin, and wild white hair floated behind the trio, he smiled as they turned to him.  His clothing was strange, he wore a loose fitting, almost archaic outfit consisting of a motely of colors.  he cocked his head as the group looked at him quizzically, "Hi, my name is Chaos, what is yours?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 25, 2003)

James looks at the courtyard and prepares to teleport up higher to maybe get a view of the Meta-Ghost roof when he hears the voice behind him "*Ah... don't do that!*" he looks back at the stranger. "*Ah can we help you sir? We have some important stuff to take care of here... so well ah*" James is a bit confused and looks at the other 3 to see what they might say. He assumes this must be some test added into the program...


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 25, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *James looks at the courtyard and prepares to teleport up higher to maybe get a view of the Meta-Ghost roof when he hears the voice behind him "Ah... don't do that!" he looks back at the stranger. "Ah can we help you sir? We have some important stuff to take care of here... so well ah" James is a bit confused and looks at the other 3 to see what they might say. He assumes this must be some test added into the program... *




The boy grins, floating forward till he is right in front of James, "You must be James, you got that whole I can go poof, and reappear here and there thing.  I guess that is sort of interesting..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 26, 2003)

_That was really wierd. I hope everything's under control. You know, it would be just my luck that little brat Tommy hacked the systems and now we're going to be killed._

Ryan signs the car, pretending nothing has happened. "So, uh, Rick, you're kind of into this roleplaying stuff, I see." _I remember nerds like him back at my old high school._ "You seem pretty knowledgeable about elites and stuff. Know anything about the elites that may be guarding this building?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 26, 2003)

Ryan speaks quieting into his communicator, whispering. "This is Alpha One. Alpha Team en-route towards target. Status report. Did something wierd just happen to you guys? Time sort-of freezed for a couple seconds. How're things on your end?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jun 26, 2003)

John looks worried about the "glitch".  _I hope everything is ok._ he thinks to himself.

John smiles at Rick, signing the book when it's passed to him.  He looks out the window as they drive on, trying to read the surface thoughts of Rick, not really sure if his telepathy will work in this computer generated simulation.

OOC: Telepathy +8 DC: read surface thoughts 0, read deeper thoughts 5.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2003)

*Inside the Car...*

Rick glances to Ryan, "Elites in the building, dude, you mean, you guys are going to go smash up somekind of Pantheon terrorists, awesome, I am so glad I brought my digital camera with me... dude this is going to be slamming when I put it on my website... dude!"

John tries to read the mind of the Rick, but does not pick up anything, but he does sense a powerful psychic force, that seems to permeate the data stream now... and makes contact with it inadvertantly... _"Hmm... you must be John... the mentalist, hi, my name is Chaos, welcome to my little game, I thought it was a little dull, so I decided to make a few adjustments..."_

_*OOC:*John rolled a total Telepathy check of 25, easily making contact with the entity._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 26, 2003)

*Cassie* 

Cassie glaces over at the figure. "Ah.. I think we see who is responsible for the secod or two of lag." frowns. "So, I'm to quess that you are some sort of computer intruder? I think you should know then that this is a classified system and no doubt you're libable to be prosecuted.. please exit the system now."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 26, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie
> 
> Cassie glaces over at the figure. "Ah.. I think we see who is responsible for the secod or two of lag." frowns. "So, I'm to quess that you are some sort of computer intruder? I think you should know then that this is a classified system and no doubt you're libable to be prosecuted.. please exit the system now." *




"You are stupid Cassie, you think I care about classified systems?  For someone from the future you seem to be a little slow, on the uptake," Chaos relplies to Cassie, stillfloating in the air, "Besides for the time being, this is *my* system."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 26, 2003)

Cassie frowns, "And how would you know of that fact? It's not on file yet." slides into a guard position. "And now that this is supposedly 'YOUR' system.. what new senario are we looking at?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jun 26, 2003)

> "Hmm... you must be John... the mentalist, hi, my name is Chaos, welcome to my little game, I thought it was a little dull, so I decided to make a few adjustments..."



John looks really worried now, "Exactly what kind of adjustments are you talking about here?"

OOC: I will continue to use my telepathy +8 on Chaos, trying to read Chaos's memories (DC 10) and/or his subconscious (DC 15).  I'm hoping to learn what he's done to "adjust" the simulation, in case he doesn't want to tell me.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 27, 2003)

Anika seemed to be settling into the test and gaining confidence until the program freezes.  "What the---?  Hey, what's going on?" 

She listens as Ryan speaks into his communicator, awaiting an answer, before noticing John face crease with worry.  "John, are you okay?  What's wrong?"  Anika asks, panic beginning to set into her voice.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 27, 2003)

James looks a little worried and says "*Ah... he must be part of the 'test' for this mission. So are you here to block us from getting into the Meta-Ghost building? I just want to know the rules there Mr. Chaos.*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

*The Stealth Squad...*

"Please I am not here to fight you, that would be suicide, besides, I control everything in this *world* it would be highly unfair to actually kill you.  But I can make things more interesting, I mean, what is life without a little complication right?" Chaos replies, as he folds his arms and cocks his head to the side.

*Back in the Car*

_*OOC:* John rolled a total check of 15, I shall wait to see if he chooses to use a Hero Point_

Rick glances over his shoulder, "So any of you guys like gamers, I mean, you know if you did, I could-" Rick freezes in mid-sentence, before his form shifts changes, and shakes, and then a young boy, with light blue skin, and wild white hair sits in the driver seat.  He wears loose fitting clothes, in a motely of colors, and has multi-colored beads in his hair.

The boy glances over his shoulder, "Hi," he drives haphazardly causing cars to drive out of the way, and avoid his path, "Whoa this driving things is abit harder then it looks, can barely reach the pedals!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *James looks a little worried and says "Ah... he must be part of the 'test' for this mission. So are you here to block us from getting into the Meta-Ghost building? I just want to know the rules there Mr. Chaos." *




"Oh please, sorry, **bzzzt**, wrong answer, but you can still win the consolation prize, you mortals are so funny.  Let me guess, you really think I am going to reveal all the rules?  Oh please, lets a play a game shall we, but first I need a team... I mean, I can't take you on all by my lonesome right?" Chaos replies, he holds out one hand, and an globe like object forms above his hand about the size of a basketball.

"Alright now look closely..." an image forms inside the globe, showing a car driving wildly down the road, "Oops!  Looks like someone can't drive... hey is that John in their!" In the image you can see, your allies in the car, starting to look panicked.


----------



## Agamon (Jun 27, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Rick glances over his shoulder, "So any of you guys like gamers, I mean, you know if you did, I could-" Rick freezes in mid-sentence, before his form shifts changes, and shakes, and then a young boy, with light blue skin, and wild white hair sits in the driver seat.  He wears loose fitting clothes, in a motely of colors, and has multi-colored beads in his hair.
> 
> The boy glances over his shoulder, "Hi," he drives haphazardly causing cars to drive out of the way, and avoid his path, "Whoa this driving things is abit harder then it looks, can barely reach the pedals!" *




Anika turns white as a sheet, her hands gripping the door and seat in front of her.  "Who are you?!  What are you doing!?  Stop the car!!

She lets go of the door long enough to begin tracing a glowing rune in the air, resembling a cross with the horizontal lines pointing up, with her finger, as she whispers, "Freya, protect me."

_OOC: Raising my Force Field +8_


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jun 27, 2003)

> "She listens as Ryan speaks into his communicator, awaiting an answer, before noticing John face crease with worry. "John, are you okay? What's wrong?" Anika asks, panic beginning to set into her voice."



"Someone named Chaos has taken over this simulation.  He says he's made some "adjustments" to the game," John says to Anika, and the others in the car.

John concentrates, breaks mental contact with Chaos, and sends a message to Ju Min, Mr. McCallister, and Tommy (ooc: or only one of them if I can't do all three at once), "Someone named Chaos has taken over this simulation.  He says he's made some "adjustments" to the game.  You've got to try and shut the game down or kill power or something.  Chaos seems to be in total control."

Next, John will call up his Telekinetic abilities and attempt to stop the car from careening out of control, either by stopping it from moving or lifting it off the ground (ooc: if I can't do this immediately after my telepathic message, then I'll do it asap after the telepathic stuff is done).

OOC: Telepathy +8, Telekinesis +8 (max TK weight is 25,600 lbs)


----------



## Samnell (Jun 27, 2003)

OOC: I think I know where I am now. 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Back in the Car*
> 
> Rick freezes in mid-sentence, before his form shifts changes, and shakes, and then a young boy, with light blue skin, and wild white hair sits in the driver seat.  He wears loose fitting clothes, in a motely of colors, and has multi-colored beads in his hair.
> 
> The boy glances over his shoulder, "Hi," he drives haphazardly causing cars to drive out of the way, and avoid his path, "Whoa this driving things is abit harder then it looks, can barely reach the pedals!" [/B]




Mark blinks. _This can not be real. I didn't take a damn thing. Not even Tylenol. Flashback? Never had one of those before._ "Uh, we're all seeing the blue kid driving, right?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

_*OOC:* Just to be sure, everyone else is in the car, tightly packed I miht add, and James, and Cassie are the only members of the stealth squad..._

*Back in the Car...*

The car swerves, back and forth weaving through traffic, as cars honk, and then suddenly it takes flight into the air, via constant strain, on his person, but easily lifts the vehicle off the ground...

John also makes mental contact with Jun Min, the most psychic sensitive of those outside the construct, Jun mIn replies, _"Oh my god, I will try and get this thing shut down right away!"_

Then the connection snaps, and he hears Chaos mental voice, _"Oh no, no, no, you can't get outside help, that is cheating, just plain cheating!"_

The young boy glances over his shoulder, "Oh no I am real Mark, not some drug-induced illusion, and now the Johnny Mentalcase has ruined my first hit of fun, I suppose we can get down to business," he flashes for a moment, and then appears on Anika's lap, "I mean, first off this simulation is sooooo droll, of course I can't blame you guys,your whole world, is pretty dull, almost as dull as Earth: Prime."

*Outside the Construct*

Jun Min screams, *Shut it down now!  There is an Intruder in the system!"*

Tommy shkaes from th sudden scream, "Oh, uhh... sir?" he looks to Mr. McCallister, who nods in agreement, "alright, well.. let me... oh... this isn't good..."

"What isn't good?" Jun Min replies looking worried.

"The system has been locked out, SARAH has been hacked, and the powergrid, is on lockout, I can't get into the system from the outside," Tommy replies tapping through screens fairly quickly.

Mr. McCallister frowns, "This is worst case scenario, made manifest."

Tommy nods, "I could shut it down, but I would have to do it from the inside, inside the construct, short of that, we can't do anything until, this Chaos decides to relinquish control, if it is a hacker, he is a very damn good one!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 27, 2003)

Ryan resists the urge to throttle the blue-skinned kid; instead, he brings up his cosmic energy field. "John, good thinking. Okay, so, uh...Chaos...uh...what the hell are you doing? And more importantly, why? And however boring our world might appear to you, news flash you pathetic brat: it doesn't exist for your entertainment!"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 27, 2003)

Anika's face quickly turns from surprise to anger.  "If your business is to experience a world of hurt, then you're on the right track..." she says to Chaos with a scowl.  "Get off of me and explain yourself before I start getting really angry!"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 27, 2003)

Chaos looks hurt when he looks to Anika, "Are you going to hurt me?" he pleads honestly and sniffles, holding back a tear,"I was just looking to make friends, I get so bored, by myself, I am sorry, I didn't mean to make you guys upset...." he seems hurt by all the animosity in the air.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jun 27, 2003)

"Really?" John says in a tone suggesting he doesn't believe Chaos.  "If you really want to make friends, you'll stop all this madness and set us down.  Then we can talk."

OOC: I will use Sense Motive +9 to determine if Chaos really means what he says, basicaly I want to sense his trustworthiness.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *OOC: I will use Sense Motive +9 to determine if Chaos really means what he says, basicaly I want to sense his trustworthiness. *




_*OOC:* Sense Motive Check for John is 22, Opposed Check for Chaos is 35.  John beleives he is saying the truth, and even sorry for the poor boy._


----------



## Agamon (Jun 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Chaos looks hurt when he looks to Anika, "Are you going to hurt me?" he pleads honestly and sniffles, holding back a tear,"I was just looking to make friends, I get so bored, by myself, I am sorry, I didn't mean to make you guys upset...." he seems hurt by all the animosity in the air. *




Anika is taken aback by the plea; her face shows mix of guilt, shame and pity.  "Hey, look, I'm sorry.  You just kinda suprised us.  You're by yourself?  Where are you from?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 28, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anika is taken aback by the plea; her face shows mix of guilt, shame and pity.  "Hey, look, I'm sorry.  You just kinda suprised us.  You're by yourself?  Where are you from?" *




Chaos smiles, sniffling, "I come from a really far-away place, really hard to explain, cause it is kind of like nowhere, and everywhere at once.  I don't get to interact much with _normal_ folks, and I enjoy having fun.  But I never get a chance to do anything fun, or cool.  Plus I don't have any _friends_.  Would you be my friend, Anika?"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 28, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Chaos smiles, sniffling, "I come from a really far-away place, really hard to explain, cause it is kind of like nowhere, and everywhere at once.  I don't get to interact much with normal folks, and I enjoy having fun.  But I never get a chance to do anything fun, or cool.  Plus I don't have any friends.  Would you be my friend, Anika?" *






"Yeah, sure, I'll be your friend,"  Anika says, her smile somewhat crooked as she chokes back some of her own tears.  She looks at the others and back to Chaos, adding, "But, uh, we were kinda in the middle of an important test.  Our teachers aren't going to be very happy with what you've done.  Maybe if you could return the program to the way it was, we can do something fun after we're done..."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jun 28, 2003)

John keeps the car hovering off the ground, but remembering what happened last time the group got into a fight, decides to also put up his telekinetic force field.

OOC: Telekinesis +8 force field


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> 
> 
> "Yeah, sure, I'll be your friend,"  Anika says, her smile somewhat crooked as she chokes back some of her own tears.  She looks at the others and back to Chaos, adding, "But, uh, we were kinda in the middle of an important test.  Our teachers aren't going to be very happy with what you've done.  Maybe if you could return the program to the way it was, we can do something fun after we're done..." *




Chaos thinks for a minute, and the scenery goes crazy, as it warps, shifts and changes, and everyone is now standing in a gentle meadow, the sun is setting, and three moons hang in the sky, one large purple one, with two smaller yellow ones.  The sky is a soft pink, and a gentle breeze blows, and there is no sign of the city.  Chaos floats next to Anika, "But that test is over.  I mean you want to know know *why* the people are hunting you right, Ryan?" Chaos shifts his attention to him.

"I tell you what, you play my game, and I promise to tell you something very important, alright?  I promise, I mean, would I lie to you?" Chaos replies shyly.

*Back with the Stealth Squad...*

The image in the globe, plays out everything that has happened thus far with the other squad.  Chaos smiles, as he watches the little show progress...


----------



## Agamon (Jun 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Chaos thinks for a minute, and the scenery goes crazy, as it warps, shifts and changes, and everyone is now standing in a gentle meadow, the sun is setting, and three moons hang in the sky, one large purple one, with two smaller yellow ones.  The sky is a soft pink, and a gentle breeze blows, and there is no sign of the city.  Chaos floats next to Anika, "But that test is over.  I mean you want to know know why the people are hunting you right, Ryan?" Chaos shifts his attention to him.
> 
> ...




Anika watches as everything changes around her.  _"Tommy hasn't shut down the program, so either this little guy is in complete control, or this is actually a part of the test...either way, we need to play along,"_ she thinks, looking at Chaos quizzically.

"Alright, I'm in if the others are.  What's the object of this game?" she responds.  Looking about, she adds, "Where are Cassie and James?  Are they okay?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *"Alright, I'm in if the others are.  What's the object of this game?" she responds.  Looking about, she adds, "Where are Cassie and James?  Are they okay?" *




Chaos grins, "Oh they are safe, right where they _need_ to be, and I am sure they are having a great time, all by their lonesome, although really are we ever truly alone... hmmm."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jun 30, 2003)

_This guy certainly knows what I want._ Ryan clears his throat. Everything the boy said made him believeable; that was, in of itself, rather suspicious. "I'm not sure if we can trust you, except to lie to us. But okay, we'll play your game if you tell me why everyone's trying to kidnap me. What are the rules to your little game?"


----------



## Samnell (Jun 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Chaos smiles, sniffling, "I come from a really far-away place, really hard to explain, cause it is kind of like nowhere, and everywhere at once.  I don't get to interact much with normal folks, and I enjoy having fun.  But I never get a chance to do anything fun, or cool.  Plus I don't have any friends.  Would you be my friend, Anika?" *




_That's so sad. Poor, uh, kid._ Mark could definitely relate, even if most of the time he'd been in a similar position he wasn't really in any state to realize it. Chaos reminded him of a lot of bad downs, though.

"Uh... Hey, you want two?" Mark felt like a jackass for thinking Chaos was some kind of flashback. He never saw stuff like this that he could remember, although there was that one time Michael spiked his usual stuff with something. He remembered rolling around on a dirty floor half-naked and screaming. Michael was watching and laughing, but when he'd offered more to make up for it, Mark couldn't help accepting. _I could really use something right now. Just to relax a little._

OOC: For that bluff score, you get emotion.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jun 30, 2003)

Cassie looks over at Chaos, "You're like that woman that took me to the future...you're " pauses for an moment to recall what was said and infered then, "an entity of power.. vice a human like us are you not?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jun 30, 2003)

*James and Cassie... still overlooking the Meta-Ghost Tower*

Chaos smiles, "Oh... I see you met Chrono, she is alright, a little bit stiff, and all bleeding heart, but I guess me and her are alike.  I am an Eternal, something like what you mortals calls gods, but I don't need any prayers, although a sacrifice would be cool.  But please hold your applause, i am here with a specific purpose in mind, I am here to _help_..." He continues to hold out his hand with the globe, and the image of your comrades in the strange world...

*Back in the Strange New World...*

Chaos sniffled some, and brightened at Mark's words, "Two friends?!  Oh happy day, I promise we will be the best of friends, as a show of our friendship, you can ask me for any one thing in this wold, I will grant your wish, cause we are friends!"  He then turns to Ryan, "Lets a play a game of Hide and Go-Seek, and I get to pick who is it? Okay?"[color]

Chaos pauses for a moment, and then snaps his fingers, and in the distance, you see a mountain rise, and the outline of a tower can be seen, "That will be home base, if you make to home you will be safe, those that don't make it," Chaos shrugs.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jun 30, 2003)

James looks around and listens to what is happening in the car. He then clears his thoat and says "*So ah what are we suppose to do?*" He then looks at Cassie "*You went into the future? What did that happen? That must have been really cool.*"


----------



## Agamon (Jun 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Chaos pauses for a moment, and then snaps his fingers, and in the distance, you see a mountain rise, and the outline of a tower can be seen, "That will be home base, if you make to home you will be safe, those that don't make it," Chaos shrugs. *




Anika peers at the tower in the distance.  "Hide and Seek, huh?" she says with a smile.  "I think I'll be pretty good at that.  Okay, so who's it?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 1, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *James looks around and listens to what is happening in the car. He then clears his thoat and says "So ah what are we suppose to do?" He then looks at Cassie "You went into the future? What did that happen? That must have been really cool." *




Chaos takes on a grin that can only be described almost devilish, "What would you like to do James?  You tell me, if you can't think of anything I am sure I could think of something quite fun to pass the time... though I wouldn't want you to get too hurt, Kiyana may get upset with hurting her date for the dance... yucky... I can't beleive you actually like girls..." the last bit spoken in disgust, the kind of disgust you would expect to see from a young boy.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 2, 2003)

"Why us, Chaos? Why did you pick a bunch of teenage elites to be your friends? And, you're ...uh... from another world? Ummm, are you sure about that? Do you mean like a different continent? Because I'm from America, and this place feels a lot different from home. Is that what you mean? Or are you really an alien from some other planet? I mean, uh... I don't really understand."

_All my plans were for nothing? This sucks. There goes my chance of showing up Billy and getting a few million dollars._


----------



## Samnell (Jul 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chaos sniffled some, and brightened at Mark's words, "Two friends?!  Oh happy day, I promise we will be the best of friends, as a show of our friendship, you can ask me for any one thing in this wold, I will grant your wish, cause we are friends!"  He then turns to Ryan, "Lets a play a game of Hide and Go-Seek, and I get to pick who is it? Okay?"




Mark did his best to blank his mind. He did not want Chaos giving him what he wanted right now. Not in front of the others, anyway.



> Chaos pauses for a moment, and then snaps his fingers, and in the distance, you see a mountain rise, and the outline of a tower can be seen, "That will be home base, if you make to home you will be safe, those that don't make it," Chaos shrugs.




"Ok... So what happens if we don't make it?" _Not thinking about drugs. Not thinking about drugs._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 3, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *"Why us, Chaos? Why did you pick a bunch of teenage elites to be your friends? And, you're ...uh... from another world? Ummm, are you sure about that? Do you mean like a different continent? Because I'm from America, and this place feels a lot different from home. Is that what you mean? Or are you really an alien from some other planet? I mean, uh... I don't really understand."
> 
> All my plans were for nothing? This sucks. There goes my chance of showing up Billy and getting a few million dollars. *




Chaos grins, "I guess technically I could be what you call an ET, but well, I am also extra-dimensional as well.  THis place is not my home, just a replica of a long extinct world, an Earth that never was, so to speak... and I am not the only one here is extra-dimensional..." Chaos glanced to Mark, "If you don't make it, well, we _have_ to keep this realistic, so I guess they would be dead... oh by the way the game has started!"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 3, 2003)

Ryan sighs. "Extra dimensional? Do you think we're idiots? Are we talking quantum theory here or what? And you're going to kill us if we don't make it to 'base?' " _You must not have any friends in real life, you crazy hacker. If I could catch him by surprise, maybe I could...nah, it's not like he means any harm. Probably just some elite obsessed fanboy who wants to hang out with us. Hell, it could be Tommy. Or he could be what he says._

"Okay, so if I make it, you're going to tell me who's trying to kill me, then let's play this game of yours. Guys, let's get to home base. And who did you say was extra-dimensional like yourself?" Ryan then starts to fly towards the tower, motioning the rest of Alpha team to follow.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 3, 2003)

John concentrates briefly, then lifts off the ground, following Ryan to the base at full throttle.

OOC: Using TK Flight, full sprint (160 ft)


----------



## Agamon (Jul 3, 2003)

Anika's eyes widen as she thinks, _"Dead?!?  What the...?_  She quickly traces a glowing rune shaped like an "M", saying, "Grant me your speed, great Hermod."  The rune fades and Anika begins floating in the air before making her way towards the tower as fast as possible.

_OOC: Flight +8, sprint speed: 160 ft._


----------



## Samnell (Jul 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Chaos glanced to Mark, "If you don't make it, well, we _have_ to keep this realistic, so I guess they would be dead... oh by the way the game has started!"




"Isn't that a little harsh?" Mark takes off for home base at top speed.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

*Hide and Go Seek is on!*

The team takes off at full speed, Mark blares out at full speed, and then notices on his right, a red blur right next to him.  Though to Mark's enhanced speed, he can see well _himself_, though dressed in a red uniform, as opposed to his black one.  The teen grins, "Dude you call this fast?"

Meanwhile the rest of the team notices red-clad duplicates chasing after them, matching their speed, and perhaps their own abilities... each with a mocking sneer, or mischevious grin on their face...

Ryan's double smirks, "What the hell is this Ryan?  You are like all powerful, and all you do is moan and groan, what a little wuss..."

Anika's double floats next to her, "Wodan, the old gods, they don't care about you, your old news, I am the new hot thing, babe."

John's double thinks his thoughts to Jon, _"You are weak."_

Billy's double has no trouble keeping up with the lumbering steel elite, as the two trade witty banter...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 8, 2003)

James looks over at Cassy and then back at... _E.T._ and says "*Ah what are we suppose to do? Watch our friends?*


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 8, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *James looks over at Cassy and then back at... E.T. and says "Ah what are we suppose to do? Watch our friends? *




"Now don't go thinking I would let them have all the fun, besides, I mean why should I let the wonderous constructs your Institute put together go to waste, i tell you what, guess a number between 1 and 4, and you shall have something quite fun to do!" Chaos replies with a nifty grin.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 8, 2003)

"Ah.. I would say.. 3?" she asks quietly.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Hide and Go Seek is on!
> 
> The team takes off at full speed, Mark blares out at full speed, and then notices on his right, a red blur right next to him.  Though to Mark's enhanced speed, he can see well himself, though dressed in a red uniform, as opposed to his black one.  The teen grins, "Dude you call this fast?"
> 
> ...




Anika glances in her double's direction, and then does her best to ignore it.  "Very funny, kid.  Nice trick, but I'm not falling for it," she says, concentrating on reaching the tower.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 8, 2003)

Ryan will likewise attempt to ignore his duplicate, concentrating on his objective. _They're probably just illusions or something,_ Ryan convinces himself. 

"You know, who here could have possibly imagined that before the end of the day we'd encounter a crazy kid not called Tommy, have a secure facility hacked into, and now transported to some wierd pseudo-dimension, and now see our duplicates who make fun of us? What would we say if someone told us that?"

OOC: How far away is my duplicate from me? If it's more than eighty feet, I'll let him slowly catch up.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Hide and Go Seek is on!
> 
> The team takes off at full speed, Mark blares out at full speed, and then notices on his right, a red blur right next to him.  Though to Mark's enhanced speed, he can see well himself, though dressed in a red uniform, as opposed to his black one.  The teen grins, "Dude you call this fast?"/B]*



*

[color-skyblue]"No, about average,"[/color] Mark keeps running.*


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 14, 2003)

_*OOC:* Sorry for the delay, may be a delay after this, but I should back to speed sometime this coming week, once I get situated.  Anyways, I apologize, lets get to the action._

*The Stealth Team*

Chaos smiles, to the two teens, “Choice number Three, interesting,” the scenery shifts as he closes his hand, removing the image from sight.  The scene is replaced by a large dojo, in the style of the East, a large open area, perhaps a sparring area, is all around you, with various beams for support about 20 feet apart, and on opposites of the room, spaced about 40 feet.  There are 6 sets, of these beams, making the dojo quite large in size.  It is for the most part bare, and one end, about 50 feet right ahead, a man is kneeling, in meditation.  His head is clean-shaven, and he has a red tattoo of a coiled serpent along his breast…

Chaos voice, sounds, “I would love to stay and chat, but I need my full attention, elsewhere, for a moment, please enjoy your company.”

The man looks up, and regards you two with narrowed eyes, “How did you get in here,” his voice calls back, “this is my private chamber.”

*The Game is on!*

The double stays right with Mark, “Dude, if this is average, then you are like so slow… and here I thought you were fast…”

Ryan slows his speed for his double to catch up, and it pauses about 20 feet from him, he cocks his head, “Yeah you are a pretty sad looking little piece of crap, why are you even here?”  His body glows, an ominous red, in retrospect to Ryan’s bluish purple glow.

Anika’s double looks dubious, “You think I am a trick, could a trick do this!”  She pulls her hand back, and it glows with reddish power, she thrusts forward and the blast collides with Anika’s body, but her force field, dissipates the blast…

The rest of the duplicates chuckle, at the show of power…

_Duplicate rolled a 14, hit, but she made her damage save._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 14, 2003)

"We meant no ill sir, we were... brought against our wills" looks for a route to leave by without conflict,her cocern for her team mates making her think of things other than the evident combat that looks impending.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 14, 2003)

_OOC: Sorry, Toki, I knew what was going on, I should have given everyone a heads-up._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Anika’s double looks dubious, “You think I am a trick, could a trick do this!”  She pulls her hand back, and it glows with reddish power, she thrusts forward and the blast collides with Anika’s body, but her force field, dissipates the blast…
> *




Anika throws her arm up in front of her face as the blast hits her.  Eyebrows knoted and fists clenched, she prepares to cast another spell as a thought comes to her, _"These duplicates are probably some sort of constructs, they probably can't be hurt very easily..."_

Anika closes he eyes and concentrates, pushing herself as fast as she can fly.

_OOC: Extra effort to double my speed, spending a HP to counter the fatigue._


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 14, 2003)

Ryan snarls angrily. "Why am I here? To do stuff like this!" While talking, Ryan focuses his cosmic energy inward, empowering his muscles and nervous system greatly. He then flies towards his duplicate, and hoping to disable him with a single attack, crashes into him.

OOC: Boost: Half Action
Ram: Half Action, attacking at +9, doing +13L from the ram and +8L from EF. The Boost increases Ryan's AC from 18 to 26.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 16, 2003)

> The double stays right with Mark, “Dude, if this is average, then you are like so slow… and here I thought you were fast…”




Mark turns on his double and tries to ram it, "Fast enough."


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2003)

*Sifu, alone, but not weak...*

The man walks towards Cassie, in a slow methodical way, as if each step, is measured precisely, each movement carefully weight before made, and yet there seems to be no effort, as if it is but second nature to move with such immaculate grace...

The man pauses and places hia hands behind his back, "I do not recognize you," he says cocking his head slightly, "you are not one of my students, and he," he turns to James, "is much too weak to be one of my students."

*The Battle is joined!*

Mark slips by his double with incredible speed, but his double is just as nimble, and moves with but a thought, stepping back, with a wide grin on his face, "Dude, you were much better at this when you were tweaked out... staying clean has made you, slow..."

_Mark, missed, I will wait to see if he spends a Hero Point to reroll or not._

Ryan, flares with power as his double grins, but the solid punch to his jaw, wipes that grin away as the double goes flying into the surrounding brush, with an explosion of power, sliding through the terrain, leaving a trail of destyruction, nearly 15 feet in length...

Ryan's double glares, "Now I am pissed!" He shakes his head, though still dazed from the blow.

_Ryan strikes, and causes a 1 Lethal, making the double strunned!_

Anika, though continues to flee from her double, who unleashes another blast, but it goes wide, despite the fact that Anika was just trying to get distance.  It rips through a canopy of trees, but thanks to the moistness of the region... the fire does not catch!


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 18, 2003)

John keeps flying at full speed, making sure to maintain his forcefield.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 18, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John keeps flying at full speed, making sure to maintain his forcefield. *




_"Where are yopu running to, you going to abandon your friends... or are you just scared?"_ John's double follows, quickly, his face stoic, and determined, keeping pace with the elite teen with ease.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 18, 2003)

"Like I say.." looks around, slipping into a relaxed pose that belies her rediness if things go bad. "We were sent here by.. well I quess you'd call it an entity. We didn't mean to disturb and to be truthful, I'd rather just leave and see if we can aid our friends."

(And yes, she is curious as to his style but is more concerned about her friends)


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 19, 2003)

Ryan matches his double's glare with a sneer of his own. "Correction. You are now dead." _Where the heck is John or Anika going? We had better get credit with the UN for this._ Ryan focuses his cosmic energy inward again, then rams into his double for a second time.

OOC: Boost, Ram attack at +9, Damage is +12L and +8L from Energy Field. Is my double prone as well as stunned? I will spend a Hero Point if my attack misses. In addition, now that he's stunned, wouldn't he lose his Force Field and Dex bonus?


----------



## Samnell (Jul 19, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _Mark, missed, I will wait to see if he spends a Hero Point to reroll or not._




Definitely, after hearing what the double said.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 19, 2003)

Anika swerves as the blast flies past her and into the trees.  She slows, looking back and sees Ryan's double leaving a skid mark along the ground.  "Odin's good eye, looks like it's a fight..." she mumbles to herself.

Slowing to a hover, she spins around, facing her double.  "Nice shot," she says condescendingly.  "You're really a pretty pathetic copy of me, though..."  She draws a single vertical glowing line in the air and says, "Skadi, great goddess of the mountain, help me be rid of this false image."  The glowing rune fades as Anika's hands begin to glow a white-blue, icy wisps rising away from them.  She throws her hands forward and ray of cold shoots forth towards the double.

_OOC: First, sorry I didn't put in my description what my energy blast was, I overlooked that.

Using a half action to attempt to Taunt (+3) the double into losing her dodge bonus for my next attack.
My other half action is an extra effort Energy Blast +10 (+3 ranged attack), using an HP to overcome the fatigue once again._


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 20, 2003)

*Who is who!*

Anika, whirls around, and blasts of icy power flies from his fingers, lashing her assailant with Skadi's icy power, or perhaps an inner power.  But in world where a single man can change the course of an opcean, who is to beleive that gods do not exist?

Her double tries to deflect much of the blow, and is quite successful, but her field does not fully contain the blow, and she grist her teeth in pain, her eyes belying the pain, and rage in her heart...

_Anika's double takes 1 Lethal injury!  Taunt is successful.  1 Hero Point spent from last rounds actions._

Mark, wipes the smug smile off his double face, as he slams his fist into the double's jaw.  He reacts quickly, using the force of the kick, to allow him to spin, and crack his foot across the back of Mark's head, as the two move past each other, faster then any other combantant can actually follow...

_Mark deals 1 Lethal hit, and sustains 1 lethal hit.  Mark spent 1 villain point._

Ryan, flares with power and slams into his double, who recovers quickly from his injury, to enact his shield just before impact, _1 Villain point spent_, but it does little to save him from the power of Ryan's attack, as the two energies collide, in a blaze of purple and red, there is an explosion of power, and the two sink into a massive crater... nearly 15 feet deep.

Ryan stands over his double, still flaring with power, wgile his enemy, lays still, barely breathing, bleading, and looking broken, but still clinging to life.

_Ryan strikes with a critical strike, the double fails his damage save, and since a villain point was spent for his recovery, no chance for a reroll here.  He trakes another Lethal hit, and is stunned once again, but the energy field pushes him over the edge, as he fails that damage save, and moves to dying, with a second Lethal hit, making that three total.  Ryan makes his damage save versus the damage, and survives, unscathed._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"Where are yopu running to, you going to abandon your friends... or are you just scared?"*



"I'm not leaving my friends, I'm just biding my time for this..." John says before stoping his flight, hovering in place, and unleashing a powerful telekinetic blast at his double.

OOC: Using extra effort to increase my telekinetic energy blast to +10.  Attack bonus is +8.  Damage DC is 25.  I'll use a Hero Point to overcome the fatigue from extra effort next round.


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 20, 2003)

OOC: As one of my immunities, Ryan is immune to critical hits. I'm not sure if the outcome of this battle will be changed, though. Still, I'll wait for your response before posting.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 20, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark, wipes the smug smile off his double face, as he slams his fist into the double's jaw.  He reacts quickly, using the force of the kick, to allow him to spin, and crack his foot across the back of Mark's head, as the two move past each other, faster then any other combantant can actually follow...
> 
> _Mark deals 1 Lethal hit, and sustains 1 lethal hit.  Mark spent 1 villain point._[/B]




OOC: Ow. Toki, can I spend a hero point to get some more speed out of Mark for a round or something?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 21, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *OOC: As one of my immunities, Ryan is immune to critical hits. I'm not sure if the outcome of this battle will be changed, though. Still, I'll wait for your response before posting. *




_*OOC:* noted, I goofed, and I shall be making amendments, when I have my notes handy _


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 21, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sifu, alone, but not weak...
> 
> The man walks towards Cassie, in a slow methodical way, as if each step, is measured precisely, each movement carefully weight before made, and yet there seems to be no effort, as if it is but second nature to move with such immaculate grace...
> 
> ...




"*Hey...just a second there...*"James catches himself as he tried to remember that this is just a 'simulation'. After listening to Cassie, James says "*Ah yea, we got here by mistake or something. No disrespect or anything to your gym or do-go I mean jo, yea right do-jo. That's how you say it correct?*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 22, 2003)

*Sifu chooses you!*

The man regards James with a curious glance, "You are correct, my students call me Sifu, this is my do-jo for a matter of fashion.  That still does not answer how you got in here," he looks to Cassie, "where did you come from, you two look rather odd, and I do not recognize you from the village."

*Stop hitting yourself!*

_*Reality Edit*: Ryan's double is not dying, but he is stunned, everything else happens as shown.  Mark can spend a Hero Point to increase his speed, as well._

John focuses his power into a finely honed knife of psychic force, figuratively, assaulting his double with preternatural force, blasting him with his mental essence.  Through sheer force of will, and perhaps luck... his double weathers the blow, as he retaliates by ripping a tree from the ground and flinging it at John, it slams into him, but his forcefield, shatters the tree around him!

_John strikes, and the Double fails his damage save, spends a Villain point,. and he makes the save.  John is struck, but makes his damage save... the standoff continues._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 22, 2003)

John's eyes widen at the tree flying towards him, then smiles as his forcefield weathers the assult.  "So, you want to fight dirty, eh?  Well, we can get dirty if you like..."  John looks around and hurls a large stone at his double.  He also redoubles his defense against his double.

OOC: Telekinesis +8, using Dodge feat to increase my defense to 19 vs my double, 17 vs other opponents.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 22, 2003)

Cassie takes a deep breath and tells him as best she can how they got there, in collected and detailed manner. "There you go Sifu, that is how we got here.. now.. could you tell us where we are?" she asks politely


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 22, 2003)

_I'm glad we're not fighting on a crowded street. Look at this property damage!_ Ryan will focus his cosmic energy inward yet again, empowering his muscles and nervous system to superhuman levels. 

He then smashes both fists onto his battered and beaten double's chest, screaming "I HATE YOU! I HATE YOU! DIE!"

OOC:Boost, Attack +7, Damage +11L and +8L. Is he prone as well as stunned?


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 25, 2003)

*Did I just hit myself?*

_*OOC:* Ryan's double is both stunned, and prone..._

Ryan's double looks up, recovering quickly from his condition, he flares up his shield, and meets, the force of of Ryan's attack, but remains strong in his defense, _Villain point spent to recover from Stun._

Ryan's double scowls, "I don't think so, wuss, your the one that needs to go."

**Wham!* *Pow!**

Ryan's double rears his fist back flaring with crimson power, and punches him back into a tree...

_Ryan makes a strike, and hits, but his double makes his Damage saving throw, and retaliates with a strike, hitting, Ryan rolls a 15 damage save, I shall wait to see if Ryan decides to use a HP._

_*Mark:* Mark can spend the HP this way, if I did not say so before.  I shall wait to see what he does.  Sorry for the delay, I thought I answered this question._

John focuses his power on the double, as the stone flies through the air, and reflects off his forcefield, smashing into a thousand pices.  His double laughs, "This is pathetic, your my evil twin?  God, I almost feel embarrassed."

_Extra-Effort_

John's double focuses his mind into a massive hammer of telekinetic force, that slams into John with a force that would make the mightiest of buildings to topple... his field holds... but John can taste blood, in his mouth...

_John strikes with a 15, and misses, he is hit, and rolls a 13 damage save, he can spend a HP if need be for one of those actions._

*Am I the grasshopper?*

The sifu is about to speak, when the scene freezes, and an irritated Chaos appears right next to James, "What is this, blah blah blah, what are you talking for, kick some butt, go wham-bam, kung-fuey!  You are playing the game wrong!"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 25, 2003)

John continues the battle with his double.

OOC:  Taking a bit of exception at your consistantly crappy dice rolling on my behalf  , I shall spend a hero point to reroll the my damage save (down to 2 of 4).  Attacking with Telekinesis +8, DC 23.


----------



## Samnell (Jul 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _*Mark:* Mark can spend the HP this way, if I did not say so before.  I shall wait to see what he does.  Sorry for the delay, I thought I answered this question._[/B]




OOC: You did, but I missed the answer.

Mark tries to push some more speed out and outpace his double.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 25, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Am I the grasshopper?*
> 
> The sifu is about to speak, when the scene freezes, and an irritated Chaos appears right next to James, "What is this, blah blah blah, what are you talking for, kick some butt, go wham-bam, kung-fuey!  You are playing the game wrong!" [/B]




James looks at Chaos and then at Cassie and then at the 'master' guy and finally back to Chaos "*But he's not doing anything to us, and you sent us here all uninvited and well you shouldn't just attack someone you poop in on... I mean I am all up for a good fight with some master villain or rapor dino-borg.*"


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 25, 2003)

Ryan takes the punch, trusting on his innate fortitude and force field to block most of the blow. "I'm the one who has to go?" Ryan asks, then smirks. "You're just a copy, and a pretty poor one at that. I'm smacking you around pretty badly. A copy is just a copy, after all." To accentuate the truth of his latest comment, Ryan flies towards his double, fist outstretched. Midair, however, he spins and flips, trying to catch his double in the face with a surprise midair kick.

Beneath his arrogant exterior, however, Ryan knew he was facing his worst enemy. Not that the duplicate was all that tough. Instead, Ryan realized that his problem was not the opinions or judgements of others. It was his own views that mattered most.

_No more. That Ryan, he dies with you,_ Ryan mentally growls as he attacks.


----------



## Agamon (Jul 26, 2003)

Anika watches with some satisfaction as the double reacts to her assult.  "Did that 'hurt'?" she says sarcastically.  She adds, looking about her, "This is a pretty sick game, Chaos.  You think it's pretty funny watching us beat up ourselves?"  Her brow furls and she galres at her double, balling her fists and flying back towards her, pushing herself once more.  "Let's see how you like this..." she yells as she attempts to to slam into the double.

_OOC: By my calculations, I'm 120 ft. from my double.  So I'm using extra effort to double my speed once again (I'm not using a HP to counter the exhaustion, as this could be dangerous...).  I'm using a full action to charge, and I'm ramming.  +4 attack, DC 28 damage save for double, DC 27 for me.  I'll use a HP to recover from stunned, if I can and have to (in other words, if I don't knock myself unconcious with this move )_


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 26, 2003)

*Chaos is not happy...*

"Damn, damn, damn, your buddies are playing correctl, maybe I should have done the same game for them, and here I thought Cassie was a pure-bred killing machine... seems like your a defective model," he sighs, but then perks up, "But the Clone is surpassing my expectations, his powers are manifesting quite well, it will only be a short time, before he starts to come into his own.  Good thing too, Overseer won't wait around forever."

Chaos paces back and forth... as he thinks...

*I just busted my lip... or was that yours?*

Anika charges forward taking her double by surprise, and rams her body into her twisted twin, who goes hurtling from the sky, like a bullet slamming into the ground with great force, shattering her frail form, she lies still... bleeding, and broken... perhaps dead...  But Anika does not emerge unscathed, she slams into the her twin, but her forcefield takes the brunt of the blow!

_Anika strikes her double, critical hit, her double fails the Damage Save, Villain Point is not spent, she fails with a 15, and is currently Incapacitated/Dying.  Anika though is just hurt with a Damage save of 17 total, she takes 1 lethal hit._

Ryan is slammed by the punch, but he holds his ground, and does not falter, even as the blow crashes through his field right into his face, "You can't kill me weakling, you weep cause no one likes you, your pathetic.  You aren't fit to live, submit, little boy, cry for me Ryan, cry, because that is all you can do!"

_Ryan takes another lethal blow from the punch, but is not stunned._

Ryan rears back and flies forward with the kick, but his double nimbly evades, laughing all the while, "Is that all you got, Ryan?"

_Ryan misses his strike rolled 13, I will wait to see if he uses a Hero Point..._

Mark and his double continue to race through the landscape, "Hey tell you what, I have no real beef with you buddy, why don't we let bygones be bygones, lets blow this joint, I know a place, where we can get the sweetest high..."


Mark though starts to easily pull away from his double, much to his aggravation...

Meanwhile John, focuses his power, and resists the force of the attack, and then retaliates with his own telekinetic blast, and buffets his twin, but he holds firm, and smirks, "This is going to get old quick, you really think you can beat me?"  John's head starts to hurt, as his head begins to pick up the errant thoughts of his allies, Chaos, and the doubles... but nothing makes sense...

_John makes his first save for his Weakness, but he will have to make one next round, and the DC rises to 16, and one more each successive round, he can spend an HP to automatically succeed.  John makes his damage save, he strikes but does no damage to his double.  It is a stalemate of sorts._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 26, 2003)

John continues the telekinetic attack, trying to stay calm with all the voices in his head.

OOC:  Using Telekinesis +8, not going to spend a hero point for my weakness (let it go how it may).  
      Toki, I'll be away on business starting Sunday until August 9.  Please play John as necessary to move the story along.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Jul 26, 2003)

Cassie steps up to Chaos. "I am not a killer.. I might be bred to be a .. thing of battle but I have self will, self determination. " looks around. "And... from what I've seen in the school and among my freinds. I choose not to be what you.. or my creators.. wish me to be."


----------



## Hammerhead (Jul 26, 2003)

Ryan smiles victoriously. "I struck a nerve there, didn't I? Unfortunately, taunts coming from a copy of myself that DOESN'T EVEN EXIST don't bother me. I'm going to eliminate you, then help my friends, then beat down the little punk who created you, and there's absolutely nothing you can do about it."

While talking, Ryan focuses his energy inwards yet again, and hopes his taunts will provoke his double into revealing an opening.

OOC: Boost, Taunt, will spend Hero Point to succeed


----------



## Agamon (Jul 26, 2003)

Anika winces at the pain in her shoulder as she steadies herself in the air.  She watches as her double crashes to the ground.  _"That was stupid, coulda hurt a lot worse..."_ she thinks as she tries rubbing her shoulder, but she quickly stops, as it only makes it worse.

She surveys the rest of the battle, deciding who to assist, but her gaze ends up going back to her double.  "Förbannade, isn't she supposed to disappear now?" she says, worry in her voice and creasing her face...

_OOC: A round of confused inaction.  Speaking of confusion, what happened to initiative this fight? _


----------



## Samnell (Jul 30, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark and his double continue to race through the landscape, "Hey tell you what, I have no real beef with you buddy, why don't we let bygones be bygones, lets blow this joint, I know a place, where we can get the sweetest high..."
> 
> 
> Mark though starts to easily pull away from his double, much to his aggravation...[/B]




Mark keeps pushing himself.

OOC: blow out another hero point.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2003)

*Chaos is not Amused...*



> *
> Cassie steps up to Chaos. "I am not a killer.. I might be bred to be a .. thing of battle but I have self will, self determination. " looks around. "And... from what I've seen in the school and among my freinds. I choose not to be what you.. or my creators.. wish me to be."*




Chaos looks up to Cassie, in a manner that is both chilling, and yet still boyish, "Cry me a river, Cassie, oh no, you get to be something more then a killer, oh my, you told me something new, I should be ashamed of myself.  But I am not, why, because in the great span of things you are really insignificant, just a mistake in the great wrinkle of time and space.  Your existence is, in and of itself, a paradox, you are a singularity, a glitch."

Chaos paused and then continued, "I have seen what I needed to see, if we are going to survive the cataclysm to come, your dear Ryan must be ready to accept some hard facts.  And you as well Cassie, when everything gets patched up the way they should, your existence may become null and void."

*What, we were just?*

As the action rises to a crescendo, the simulation pauses, and then everything goes black, the Black Room surround you all, and you are still hurt, but it looks as if the simulation has ended... and the door opens, Mr. McCallister walks in, leaning on his cane, "That was rather interesting, thankfully Tommy, was able to cut the hardline, and end that hakcer's reign of terror.  As far as I am concerned this test is over, we will speak of the ramifications later."

Jun Min smiles, looking quite happy, "You guys are alright, I was sooo  worried!"

Tommy walks in looking a little tired, "Whoa... that was like way cool... hey Mark are you alright?"


----------



## Agamon (Jul 31, 2003)

Anika, surprised at the sudden turn of events, quickly calms as she realizes the situation is over.  She lands on the floor and the light blue shimmer of her force field comes down.

As the adrenaline leaves her body, the pain in her shoulder becomes more apparent.  "Well, we're alive, which apparently wasn't necessarily going to be the case..." she says to the three as they enter the room.   "Any idea who this Chaos kid is, and why he chose to mess with us?"   She looks over to Cassie and James, favoring her shoulder, "How are you guys doing?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Jul 31, 2003)

John lowers himself to the ground, looking around, and lowers his force field, "What the hell was that?!!  Is everyone alright?"


----------



## Samnell (Jul 31, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy walks in looking a little tired, "Whoa... that was like way cool... hey Mark are you alright?" [/B]




"I've been a lot better," Mark winces.


----------



## Tokiwong (Jul 31, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I've been a lot better," Mark winces. *




Tommy smirks, and pats Mark on the shoulder, "Dude you look like you got smacked around, pretty bad, your not hurt bad are you man?  It was wierd, the program just began changing opn its own, I had to manually shut it down, by using hard-coded script, man that wa sa pin, but I got it all worked out.  Guess you owe me one huh buddy?"




> John lowers himself to the ground, looking around, and lowers his force field, "What the hell was that?!! Is everyone alright?"




_"What the hell was that, that was a Chaos acid trip... just a mild one, though, you pesky mortals couldn't handle a full dose to save your life!  Anyways, I got to go, Chrono might get mad at me, if I stick around too long... bye bye!"_ Chaos voice sounds in his head... outside the construct, it sounds like a thousand different voice speaking at once, one at a time, and everything in between.... it is very jarring.

_"John you alright, I couldn't sense your mind, and I have been picking up random thoughts about danger near the Black Room,"_ it is Sarah's voice, in a comforting tone.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Jul 31, 2003)

James looks around... "*Whoa... lets not do that again.*" he then looks over at Cassie with some concern


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 1, 2003)

Ryan breathes heavily, adjusting to his new surroundings. He lets his rage and the cosmic energy flow from the body. _That Ryan, he died there when the connection was cut. He's dead._

Turning to Cassandra and James, he smiles. "So, what happened to you? Did you guys have to fight your own doubles too?"

Ryan seems to think heavily for a moment, staring at the ceiling. _Just what was THAT? And don't forget the list: Jimmy, Yoshi, Zero. Kiyana and Tommy. John, Sarah, and Jun Min, the mentalists. That creepy Shaolin. The shapeshifter lady. Plant lady. All of them could be spies, and should not be trusted whenever possible._

Turning to the instructors and the UN suit, he flashes a roguish smile and asks "So, we passed, right? And would you mind telling us what EXACTLY happened?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 1, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Turning to the instructors and the UN suit, he flashes a roguish smile and asks "So, we passed, right? And would you mind telling us what EXACTLY happened?" *




The UN suit, chortles with a big grin, his portly frame shaking visibly with enjoyment, "That was excellent, just excellent, I like that anger Ryan, the PR boys can play that up... kids like the angry thing... very rebellious."

Mr. McCallister just glances to the suit, and then to Ryan, "Alright, everyone hit the showers, and get cleaned up, and lets try and regain some normalcy."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Mr. McCallister just glances to the suit, and then to Ryan, "Alright, everyone hit the showers, and get cleaned up, and lets try and regain some normalcy." *




"Yes, sir," Anika replies, somewhat exasperatedly.  _"Seven-figure salery, huh?"_ she thinks, still favoring her arm as she leaves the room.  _"I sure hope so.  Dad made that much playing hockey, but he never got hurt this bad in practice..."_


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 1, 2003)

Cassie stands up and looks out at the computer system (if it's visible) as she thinks on what Choas has said. So, it comes to this. Chaos seems sure that if events are prevented from creating the future I saw that I might very well never come to be. Or that I will elimnate the very paradox that created my arrival here.  She looks to Ryanout of the corner of her eye as she mulls this over comparing what little she saw of the 'future' and this time.

She looks to Ryan and thinks to what she had heard from the two 'enitities' about him, and for a moment is stumped about what to say to his question. "What? Oh.. some questions were answered that's all." looks down at her feet. No how do I get things to change? What has to change?


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 1, 2003)

"So you and James got to ask some questions while the rest of us were battling for our lives? Figures. And from your response, I'll assume you don't want to talk about it." _She probably learned who she really was, and didn't like it._


----------



## Samnell (Aug 1, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy smirks, and pats Mark on the shoulder, "Dude you look like you got smacked around, pretty bad, your not hurt bad are you man?  It was wierd, the program just began changing opn its own, I had to manually shut it down, by using hard-coded script, man that wa sa pin, but I got it all worked out.  Guess you owe me one huh buddy?"




Mark shrugs and feels to see if alll his teeth are still in place. "Real fun test," he says flatly.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 2, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Mark shrugs and feels to see if alll his teeth are still in place. "Real fun test," he says flatly.*




Tommy cracks a grin, "Yeah but it had nothing on you buddy, your the man, your like a shoe in for the team.  Dude I saw the way that double was like taunting you, and I was like man no way.  Mark would never do that kind of stuff, and you were woosh... and it was like whoh!"

Jun Min gives Cassie a glance and walks towards her, "Is everything alright, Cassie?  You look a little shaken, we weren't able to follow your progress in the program, so I can't say that I observed everything that went on.  If you need someone to talk to, you know I am here to listen..."

In the doorway looking in, is Jimmy Li looking in with his usual arrogant glare, and the rest of his cronies, buddies, dressed in the same black uniforms.  The look on his face, is one of curiosity mixed with some jealousy, just a hint of jealousy.  Several of the other students await outside as well, Kiyana among them.   Tadaji, aka Ace, winks to Cassie, with a smirk and swaggers in.

"Leave it the rookies to jack things up," he smirks, "glad you guys made it out alive.  Who elkse would we have to pick on...."

All the while Mr. McCallister looks less then amused.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 2, 2003)

Cassie looks up. "I just need a little time to think things through ma'am, I'll be fine." smiles shyly, but doesn't elaborate. "When I get them straight, I am sure I will need someone to talk to."

Cassie turns to see the other students, nodding to Ace as he winks to her, but for the most part she is still mulling her revelations over.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 2, 2003)

Ryan sighs. _That UN suit only sees a bunch of teenagers to exploit. Maybe I should call a lawyer. And I was NOT acting angry. I just wanted some answers.

Still, we should have passed. We adapted to new situations pretty well. We were able to get a few answers, assuming the little brat was telling the truth. Our teamwork could use some help; we each went against our own duplicate. Still, makes sense. Maybe I should have tried to help Anika out. I have to remember she isn't used to people always trying to kill her. How long ago was that, since I first came here?

Being an elite sure has screwed up my life. Oh well. I had better make the best of it. And find those punks who keep hunting me and make them pay._

Ryan smiles cheerily at Jimmy and his band of cronies. "Hello!"

Ignoring any response, he walks away towards the showers, wondering what step to take next.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *Ryan smiles cheerily at Jimmy and his band of cronies. "Hello!"
> 
> Ignoring any response, he walks away towards the showers, wondering what step to take next. *




Jimmy Li regards Ryan for a moment, "Yeah hello, nice job in there _Comet_, guess your not a total dork."  The rest of his buddies chuckle a little, but it is an uneasy laugh, as Ryan makes his way towards the showers... and for the most part the rest of the teens eventually are ushered to the showers, and given the rest of the day to relax while the instructors and staff go over the problems with the Black Room, along with Tommy...

For the most part the restriction still has not been lifted on leaving the campus, but rumors fly of students sneaking out, like Billy and Isabelle, however unlikely a couple that may be, the rumors do fly.

By afternoon, the students are relaxing, doing whatever it is that they do to relax, *OOC:*_ I will leave where you are to your own design, and work from there._  But the main buzz outside of the events of the morning, and the teen Elite team *"Legacy"*, there is the scoop on the dance, and who is taking whom, and who wants to hook it up with whom.  Oh and care packages fro various students arrive, among them James, Anika, Kiyana, and John all recieve something from home...

Meanwhile Ryan recieves another message...

*JaleelBaby56*

_Hey,

I guess I am going to apologize, I should get the hint, I am sorry to bother you.  I didn't mean to, and I guess you must get lots of fan mail for being an elite, so I promise not to bother you anymore, I mean you go and save the world and all, right?  That is what elites do right?  So umm, my english is not so good, but please be careful, I would feel very sad if you got hurt.

-Jaleel

PS: Be safe!_

Meanwhile Anika finds a message on her computer screen, it flashes as she enters, and then opens, responding to her presence in the room, and a casual retinal scan, it is Star's face, and she has a cold, almost mechanical smile, "Hello, Anika, I have been informed by Tommy that we did not hit it off, very well.  I believe that is the proper term.  I would like for us to be friends, Tommy says it would be good for me, to make friends.  It would make me more _human_, to learn the complexities of emotional development, and human interaction.  I hope you take me up on my offer."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Tommy cracks a grin, "Yeah but it had nothing on you buddy, your the man, your like a shoe in for the team.  Dude I saw the way that double was like taunting you, and I was like man no way.  Mark would never do that kind of stuff, and you were woosh... and it was like whoh!"




"Sure." Mark beats a quick retreat to the showers.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Sure." Mark beats a quick retreat to the showers. *




The showers are refreshing, a chance to get cleaned off, relax, and well recharge.  Outside some of the students are getting dressed many of them give Mark a wide berth, not out of any animosity, but it seems out of respect, like he is the big guy on campus.   Tommy comes trolling out of the showers, and smirks up to Mark, "Man that feels good, so I got this idea, Mark.  I want Star to get more practice with uhh being around people, you want to take her to the dance?  I mean that would be cool right, I mean she is cute right?"

*Picture of Star*






_*Artwork from Xenosaga, she does not look exactly like that, but *heavily* inspired by _


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Meanwhile Anika finds a message on her computer screen, it flashes as she enters, and then opens, responding to her presence in the room, and a casual retinal scan, it is Star's face, and she has a cold, almost mechanical smile, "Hello, Anika, I have been informed by Tommy that we did not hit it off, very well.  I believe that is the proper term.  I would like for us to be friends, Tommy says it would be good for me, to make friends.  It would make me more human, to learn the complexities of emotional development, and human interaction.  I hope you take me up on my offer." *




_"It wants me to help it become more human?"_ Anika thinks, staring blankly at the monitor.  She sighs and shakes her head.  _I guess it's safer to be it's friend than it's enemy.  Who knows, maybe with my help I can make it more like that Data guy from Star Trek and less like something from Terminator or Matrix..."_ 

Anika thinks a moment, trying to figure out how to word her response, and begins to record, "Hi, Star.  No, we didn't hit it off well at all.  I was taken aback by how life-like you are, and I was a bit tired from my flight from Spain.  I'm kind of surpised you're asking me to be a friend, but I guess I'm flattered, too.  Sure, I'll help you.  And here's your first lesson on human interaction.  Humans don't normally IM others asking them to be their friend.  Friendship isn't something you ask for, it has to be earned through trust and comradery.  So, I'm not your friend yet, but I'm sure that'll change soon."

A slight smile comes to Anika as she sends the message.  _"This is kinda cool, actually.  I can speak blunt and logically and she won't take it the wrong way.  She could actually make a great friend...assuming she doesn't turn on Tommy and try to take over the world.  I watch too many movies..."_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anika thinks a moment, trying to figure out how to word her response, and begins to record, "Hi, Star.  No, we didn't hit it off well at all.  I was taken aback by how life-like you are, and I was a bit tired from my flight from Spain.  I'm kind of surpised you're asking me to be a friend, but I guess I'm flattered, too.  Sure, I'll help you.  And here's your first lesson on human interaction.  Humans don't normally IM others asking them to be their friend.  Friendship isn't something you ask for, it has to be earned through trust and comradery.  So, I'm not your friend yet, but I'm sure that'll change soon."*




About ten minutes later, Anika's door opens, and in walks Star, "Hello Anika, good afternoon.  I hope you are doing well, thank you for helping me, my databanks are filled with examples of human interaction, but little practical experience.  I beleive the term used in days past is girlfriends, we could be girlfriends."

Star pauses, "I would like to know who you think is _cute_?  What are you wearing to the dance, do you have a date yet?"  her voice unlike her appearance is relatively flat, and mechanical in tone.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 3, 2003)

_Edit cause I posted one too many times._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 3, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> About ten minutes later, Anika's door opens, and in walks Star, "Hello Anika, good afternoon.  I hope you are doing well, thank you for helping me, my databanks are filled with examples of human interaction, but little practical experience.  I beleive the term used in days past is girlfriends, we could be girlfriends."
> 
> Star pauses, "I would like to know who you think is cute?  What are you wearing to the dance, do you have a date yet?"  her voice unlike her appearance is relatively flat, and mechanical in tone. *




Anika's eyes are saucer-sized at this point..."Okay, first, you don't walk into someone's personal room without knocking first and waiting for an invitation.  It's a little thing called privacy," she says, shaking her head, but smiling.

"As for the dance...I haven't given it a lot of thought.  I don't know everyone really well yet, we've been training a lot since I got here.

"Billy's kinda cute, I guess.  So's Yoshi, but he seems kinda full of himself.  Ryan might be if he wasn't such a downer.  Mark's kind of a jerk, but he's got nothing on Jimmy and Zero in that department.  I think James is going with Kiyana.  I haven't had the chance to talk with John much, but he seems nice."

Anika looks at Star.  "This is just my opinion, you know, so don't go saving it in your database as fact..."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *"Billy's kinda cute, I guess.  So's Yoshi, but he seems kinda full of himself.  Ryan might be if he wasn't such a downer.  Mark's kind of a jerk, but he's got nothing on Jimmy and Zero in that department.  I think James is going with Kiyana.  I haven't had the chance to talk with John much, but he seems nice."[/color]
> 
> Anika looks at Star.  "This is just my opinion, you know, so don't go saving it in your database as fact..." *




Star nods, "So if you find them cute, then I can assume you find them physically attractive, if that is so, then is that the basis of human relationships.  I had assumed based on relative data that it was an emotional, mental, and physical bond of some sort.  It is curious that it would be emotional, I have found that emotions are the least reliable facets of the human experience."

"They change quite quickly, I have observed Tommy, and I find him to be a fairly logical creature, but he makes strange decisions, some that are purely illogical, or perhaps not well-thought out," Star continues, "one would think that he would realize that Mark does not like him, as much as Tommy thinks he does, but perhaps he sees what he wants to see."

Star then paces the room, her face blushing, and a cheery smile passing across her face, her voice mimicing Anika's fairly closely, "I think Billy's cute, and Ryan is pretty cute, but he always looks so sad, and Mark well there is something to be said of a rebel..." she giggles, looking every bit the young teen-aged girl, she was crafted to be.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The showers are refreshing, a chance to get cleaned off, relax, and well recharge.  Outside some of the students are getting dressed many of them give Mark a wide berth, not out of any animosity, but it seems out of respect, like he is the big guy on campus.   Tommy comes trolling out of the showers, and smirks up to Mark, "Man that feels good, so I got this idea, Mark.  I want Star to get more practice with uhh being around people, you want to take her to the dance?  I mean that would be cool right, I mean she is cute right?"




_He wants me to take out his robot girlfriend. I really have to be stoned out of my mind._ Mark blinked deliberately twice. _What did I take? This is strong stuff. Hell with it. Might as well play along._ "Ok, sure." 

_At least I hope I'm on something..._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2003)

_OOC: Hope you don't mind my interjecting amongst the post to make the conversation more smooth..._



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Star nods, "So if you find them cute, then I can assume you find them physically attractive, if that is so, then is that the basis of human relationships.  I had assumed based on relative data that it was an emotional, mental, and physical bond of some sort.  It is curious that it would be emotional, I have found that emotions are the least reliable facets of the human experience."*




"Well, yeah, by cute, I took you to mean, are they attractive overall, not just physically.  Human relationships are much more complex than physical attraction...well, most of them, anyway," Anika says with a bit of a blush.



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> "They change quite quickly, I have observed Tommy, and I find him to be a fairly logical creature, but he makes strange decisions, some that are purely illogical, or perhaps not well-thought out," Star continues, "one would think that he would realize that Mark does not like him, as much as Tommy thinks he does, but perhaps he sees what he wants to see."
> *





Anika nods, "Tommy is a kid.  Like a lot of kids, he's looking for attention.  He sure seems to like to show off.  He obviously looks up to Mark and wants to be like him.  I think you're right that he's just seeing what he wants to see." 



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Star then paces the room, her face blushing, and a cheery smile passing across her face, her voice mimicing Anika's fairly closely, "I think Billy's cute, and Ryan is pretty cute, but he always looks so sad, and Mark well there is something to be said of a rebel..." she giggles, looking every bit the young teen-aged girl, she was crafted to be. *




Anika covers her mouth trying vainly to surpress a laugh.  "Omigod, I don't sound like that, do I?" 

_OOC: Geez, I had to pick a teenage girl to roleplay...I just saw The Hot Chick, so that helps._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2003)

*Mark and Tommy*

Mark's reply brightens Tommy's face, "You will man, your so cool, just think your going to be like on a date with Star, and she is going to learn alot, thanks man.  This is going to be the coolest experiment ever, I mean just think about it, if Star can learn how to be human, then dude just think of the ramifications..." he quiets himself, "now just to set some ground rules, umm, well just be nice to her alright?  She has an emotional reference algorithm, that is fairly sophisticated, but it is her neural net that is the best part.  She can learn and adapt, which is cool.  Oh and did I mention, I think she has a thing for you, eh, eh..." he ribs Mark goodnaturedly.

Tommy grins, throwing his shirt over his head, as he gets dressed, "First I helped Billy, and then you..." he blinks, "I mean nothing."

*Anika and Star*

Star returns to her normal demeanor, "I like the way you sound, it is very lively.  Tommy says I need to learn to be more _expressive_, even as we speak he is probably trying to convince Mark to take me to the dance, it was his idea, he says it will be helpful.  I hope so, I get _lonely_, if an artificial being can feel such a thing."


----------



## Samnell (Aug 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mark's reply brightens Tommy's face, "You will man, your so cool, just think your going to be like on a date with Star, and she is going to learn alot, thanks man.  This is going to be the coolest experiment ever, I mean just think about it, if Star can learn how to be human, then dude just think of the ramifications..." he quiets himself, "now just to set some ground rules, umm, well just be nice to her alright?  She has an emotional reference algorithm, that is fairly sophisticated, but it is her neural net that is the best part.  She can learn and adapt, which is cool.  Oh and did I mention, I think she has a thing for you, eh, eh..." he ribs Mark goodnaturedly.




Mark gave up on the idea that this was all a hallucination. And he just agreed to do this too. Great.



> Tommy grins, throwing his shirt over his head, as he gets dressed, "First I helped Billy, and then you..." he blinks, "I mean nothing."




Billy? What did he do for Billy? And was this supposed to help him? Mark didn't get it. "What did you mean?" He asked as he pulled own his shirt on.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *Billy? What did he do for Billy? And was this supposed to help him? Mark didn't get it. "What did you mean?" He asked as he pulled own his shirt on. *




Tommy pauses, "I can't say man, I like promised I wouldn't tell..." he looks sheepish, "uhh, anyways, I better get going, umm, make sure to pick her up, and bring flowers man, girls like flowers right?  Yeah and dress nice, I got to go, Dr. Hudabo wants a debrief on the little _Chaos_ fiasco... see yah buddy!"  Tommy scampers out as quickly as he can.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 4, 2003)

Ryan pondered the email the crazy girl sent. _Is she obsessed? She met me once, I was a total jerk, I keep being a total jerk, and she likes me? Oh well. Maybe now she'll stop cyberstalking me._

Ryan sends an email to his family, not mentioning recent events, letting them know he is fine, and about the new elite team Legacy. _Is being an elite genetic? That's something I should find out about?_

Ryan spends time in the gym, lifting weights, practicing flying, and working out frustrations on a punching bag, each time imagining a face. _Jimmy. Yoshi. Zero. Kiyana. Tommy. John. Sarah. Isabelle. Jun Min. Shao-Lin. Tyler. Shapeshifter. Plant. All of them I have to be prepared to kill. Should I kill them? It's the only real way to end it, isn't it? 

People are trying to capture me for some mysterious purpose. I cannot let them. I'm probably safe here, until they get desperate. Would my enemies risk an attack HERE? Should I let them run my life for me? Or should I just do what I want, and hope for the best?

This is really all about the dance. Should I plan my ambush to catch the spy, which probably won't work. But it could work. Or should I enjoy myself and ignore the punk? _

At nights, Ryan thinks, reads, and jots things into his personal spiral-bound notebook. He tries to read all of the students files, and everything he can about Pantheon and the other enemies of JE.

Everyone seems to notice a change in Ryan. He no longer seems as depressed or self-involved. He smiles more, but generally avoids the contact of others. 

Eventually, Ryan reaches a decision. _Either way, it's going to involve her. I mean, who else could I ask? Cassandra is with that arrogant punk Ace. Isabella's with Billy. Kiyana's with James. Sarah's with either John or Jimmy, who knows. I've barely met anyone else. I wonder who Mark's going with? A guy that popular has to have someone. I'll approach her, see if she accepts. Reveal my paranoid delusions. And I should probably talk to Mr. McCallister. Dang, he's cool._

With great trepidation, Ryan approaches Anika's door and knocks once, before he can convince himself to run away.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Star returns to her normal demeanor, "I like the way you sound, it is very lively.  Tommy says I need to learn to be more expressive, even as we speak he is probably trying to convince Mark to take me to the dance, it was his idea, he says it will be helpful.  I hope so, I get lonely, if an artificial being can feel such a thing." *




"Lonely?  Really?  I guess having a computer for a brain can make most human pastimes dull for you, huh?  You probably don't read, or watch TV, or play video games, or anything, do you?  I guess you do need some friends.  I think you'll enjoy the dance, if you can enjoy things..." Anika's speach kinda trails off, and she hopes that that last part didn't sound insulting.  She starts to think, _"Hmmm, I can't see Mark actually agreeing to take Star to the dance.  He'd better...listen to me, it's just a robot.  She said she feels lonely though, I feel sorry for her.  Tommy was right though, she is pretty cool, I guess."_

Looking back at Star, she says, "Uh, so yeah, I wonder who I could go with?  Mark'll probably be going with you.  I heard Billy has been hanging around Isabelle.  Yoshi seems to like Cassie.  I wonder who John's going with?"  She begins to sound a bit frustrated.  "Sucks being the new kid," she adds with a sheepish half-smile.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> With great trepidation, Ryan approaches Anika's door and knocks once, before he can convince himself to run away. *




Anika's head pops up at the sound of the knock.  She starts to get anxious.  "Do the faculty know about you?  Did Tommy hack you into the database?  Oh, man..." She calms down a bit, turns towards her computer, and hits a couple buttons.  A picture of Ryan standing outside the door shows on the screen.  "Odin's beard, it's just Ryan," she says as she goes to answer the door.

Anika smiles as she opens the door.  "Hey, Ryan.  What's up?" she asks in her Swedish/New York accent.  "Uh, come in," she says, standing aside and giving Star a brief quizzical look.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 4, 2003)

Star smiles sweetly, "Hello Ryan, we were just talking about you, Anika does not have a date to the dance, I figured that you two would look great together.  And I think maybe I was just leaving, she stands walks to the door, and then turns and winks to Anika, "give me a call later, we can eat dinner, and maybe do some shopping, Tommy says the restriction is due to be lifted soon, maybe even this evening."

Anika walked forward and out of the room, "Bye Ryan," she says sweetly, as she walks away her face stays a smile, as her neural net processes the information from her encounter with Anika.

A News Message passes by on the screen, that another Elite Registration Supporter was killed by Pantheon aghents, in particular, the British terrorist, *Bishop*, they show an image of a handsome dark haired british male in his late twenties, perhaps early thirties...

*Bishop*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 4, 2003)

Cassie sits by her computer screen, sipping water as she types away. As the view changes from her face to the screen, it is clear that her ongoing research has changed from learning more of the world to somethign more focused.

Ryan's face fills half the screens that she is viewing in a variety of paper media, video broadcasts, and any other info that she can get on the moody teen and his powers. The other half is split between a analysis of the Pantheon and fringe theories on the nature of Elites and Time theories. By her screen is a a copious pile of printouts and hand written notes.


She pauses as she looks over the theories on time and paradoxes in a paper from the M.I.T. physics magazine and rubs her nose as frustration clearly starts to show on her face.


(OOC: Basically she's trying to figure what makes Ryan stand out, figure out how she might be some 'blip' or paradox. She's out of her depth, but it's in her nature to try and face a challenge on her own.. she's stubborn. LOL)


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 4, 2003)

_*OCC: sorry I have not posted in a few days now I am way behind so I am going to "go back in time for just a second...*_




			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> In the doorway looking in, is Jimmy Li looking in with his usual arrogant glare, and the rest of his cronies, buddies, dressed in the same black uniforms.  The look on his face, is one of curiosity mixed with some jealousy, just a hint of jealousy.  Several of the other students await outside as well, Kiyana among them.   Tadaji, aka Ace, winks to Cassie, with a smirk and swaggers in.
> 
> "Leave it the rookies to jack things up," he smirks, "glad you guys made it out alive.  Who elkse would we have to pick on...."
> ...




James ignores Jimmy thinking _Jeez I wish he would give it a rest_ those thoughts are quickly toosed aside though when he sees Kiyana. James smiles and kind of half-waves at her and says "*Hey how are you? Hope the 'test' goes better for your group then it did for mine... man it was weird. Anyway I will tell you about it later. What to meet up for dinner?*"

James will then head towards the showers. Thinking about what this _Chaos_ fellow said about Cassie, but he does not talk about it to anyone else. He wants to talk to Cassie about it first... well unless Kiyana asks about it... can't keep secrets from her.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 4, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Star smiles sweetly, "Hello Ryan, we were just talking about you, Anika does not have a date to the dance, I figured that you two would look great together.  And I think maybe I was just leaving, she stands walks to the door, and then turns and winks to Anika, "give me a call later, we can eat dinner, and maybe do some shopping, Tommy says the restriction is due to be lifted soon, maybe even this evening."
> 
> Star walks forward and out of the room, "Bye Ryan," she says sweetly, as she walks away her face stays a smile, as her neural net processes the information from her encounter with Anika.
> *




Anika watches in horror as Star excuses herself.  "What...you...no...uh, okay, bye." She watches as Star walks down the hallway, thinking, "Wow, she even walks like a girl.  Now how does a kid like Tommy know so much about anatomy...no, wait, I'm entering a realm I don't think I want to venture into..." 

Anika looks back at Ryan and half-heartedly laughs.  "Heh, that Star.  Quite the kidder for a machine..."  She stands aside again, allowing Ryan to enter.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Tommy pauses, "I can't say man, I like promised I wouldn't tell..." he looks sheepish, "uhh, anyways, I better get going, umm, make sure to pick her up, and bring flowers man, girls like flowers right?  Yeah and dress nice, I got to go, Dr. Hudabo wants a debrief on the little Chaos fiasco... see yah buddy!"  Tommy scampers out as quickly as he can. *




_That looks promising._ Mark sighed to himself. Where was he supposed to get flowers when nobody could leave the grounds? Why would a robot even like flowers? He didn't even like flowers.

"Great."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 5, 2003)

*James*

Kiyana smiles and gives James a hug, "I am fine, but are you alright," she moves back sheepishly, "Dinner would be great, I don't think they will let us test, not until they figure out what went wrong with the system."  Kiyana follows James to the door, "Glad you made it out safe, I was scared for a second when I heard there was trouble.  Now you get a shower, and I will talk to you later, yes?"

*Cassie*

Although Cassie is pretty diligent, there really is not much information about Ryan, publicly, besides the one time he was on CNN for the terrorist attack, some notes in his local news sites, and some stuff here on the internal network.  There are varying theories about the presence and cause of the elite phenomena, but little hard eveidecne outside of genetic mutations, and gene samples, the actual cause remains a mystery.  But the laws and papers on physics do not tka einto the account the presence of a being named Chrono who claims to hold dominion over Time and Space, so there is precious little to go off of.

She finally gets an instant video message from Yoshi, "Hey Cassie-chan, what are you doing all shuttered up, you better not be doing some extra-credit.  Hey you want to go out, I know a way out of this place, we can hit downtown, and have some fun!"

*Mark*

As Mark makes his way towards his room, he notices Arafina, the mid-eastern beauty, and she smiles and waves as he passes, "Hey wait up, Mark right, your Billy's friend right?  Well umm," you notice her two friends waiting in the wings, by the common area watching TV, but probably listening in as she continues to walk beside you, "anyways I was thinking well, I don't normally do this, but how would you like to go to the dance, together, I don't have a date yet, and I want to go with someone."

She bats her eyes, her tanned skin looking flawless, and her figure just a smidge above perfect, she waits for Mark's reply with a soft smile.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 5, 2003)

"Thank you," Ryan says quickly. "You are Star are talking? I thought you two weren't exactly that friendly." _I wonder if she knows Star is illegal?_

"Uh, anyway, I was wondering if you'd like to go to the dance with me. Assuming of course, you're not already going with someone else." Ryan shifts from foot to foot nervously, awaiting her reply. _Why am I even asking her? She's just going to say no. Anyway, why are you so convinced that the bad guys will attack the night of the dance anyway? I'd better forget that paranoid delusion. Things happen in the world, and its usually not because of dramatic effect._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 5, 2003)

*Interlude*

*Mudaba Adin Institute*

“So what do you think, Raptor?  Do you think the kids have what it takes, I really liked the way they reacted to the _unplanned_ change in the test parameters,” the plump executive replied with a grin.

“Call me Mr. McCallister, and that unplanned change, was not within anyone’s control but this Chaos hacker, he had total control of the system, not even Tommy could break in, and the damn kid broke into the UN mainframe in about 4 minutes,” McCallister replied, taking a sip of brandy.

“Well does it really matter, big deal we are dealing with a more powerful elite hacker, not like we have not seen that before, Vanguard Secure Computing ring a bell?” the portly executive smiled as he gulped down a plate full of food.

“That isn’t the point, you want my honest opinion, then listen good.  These kids, some of them are practically adults, but their powers make them very dangerous sometimes to themselves, but more often to those around them.  They need more time to learn restraint and teamwork, it took years for Justice Elite to really click, this is not a game.  This is real life, and they are not ready for some of the harsh realities that they are currently sheltered from,” McCallister replied back coolly.

“Well you were brought on board for your expertise, and experience, but the boys back at the UN are looking for some positive PR, you have no idea just how bad these strikes against baselines is making elites look across the world.  Pantheon is raising the stakes, the Congo Protectorate is about to explode into open warfare, and in the background more and more baselines are clamoring for registration,” he replied with a sickening grin.

“What side of the fence do you stand on?” McCallister replied.

“Whatever side is going to keep our profits from declining.  I really don’t give a damn one way or another, what happens, I am a baseline, it does not affect me.  Personally, I know how dangerous elites can be, and sometimes knowing just where they are, may be the first line of defense, in case they choose to use their powers for less then altruistic goals,” Mr. Tibbs replied leaning back in his chair.

McCallister scowled, the sight of Mr. Tibbs sickened him, “You’re a sick man, Jeffrey, very sick. You are a sick small-minded little man, your thinking just what they want you to think.”

Jeffrey paused leaning forward curious, his brow raising, “And what is that?”

“Did you ever stop to think that perhaps Pantheon wants the registration, can you think of a better way to get people to soldier their cause.  Sure they may have inadvertently caused it, but elites will be looking for scapegoat, when they are forced to out themselves and register.  There will be resentment, and there waiting with open arms, will be the agents of Pantheon.  You think the world is in a firestorm now, the last thing you want to see is  a full-scale war involving elites en masse.  I have been doing statistical studies for a few years on elite effectiveness in combat situations.”

“I know just how effective they can be,” Jeffrey replied.

“Really then you know that Justice Elite by its lonesome could easily destroy the whole of Washington DC in about thirty minute’s time.  These _kids_ at this Institute could easily seize control of this countryl, and effectively knock out command control in a matter of hours if not faster depending their teamwork.  Best case scenario if such an event was to come to pass, is that humanity is blasted back to the Stone Age, worst case scenario, there is nothing left,” McCallister finished taking another sip of his brandy calmly.

Jeffrey blinked for a moment, and then laughed uneasily, “I knew that.”

“Course you did,” McCallister stood, “If you want to press onward, I have a list of names prepared, but I am asking for three months of lead time, at least, I would ask for six, but I have a feeling that three is about all your PR execs can handle.  We run things my way, and even after the team is formed, I stay on as a consultant.”

“Agreed,” Jeffrey replied.

“Then I will be going, we are done here. Oh,” he paused at the door, “lets never cross paths again Jeffrey, I don’t like associating with crap,” and he left.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"John you alright, I couldn't sense your mind, and I have been picking up random thoughts about danger near the Black Room," it is Sarah's voice, in a comforting tone. *



John responds mentally to Sarah, "Yeah, I'm fine.  We're all fine.  We started out here to practice...."(john continues to explain to sarah all of what happened).

After his shower, John heads back to his room to rest and relax, opening up his care package from home, he finds a note from his mother concerning his father

_"John, call me, email me, something.  I have to talk to you.  It's about your father.
-- Mom"_

John has SARA dial up his mom on the video screen, "Hi, Mom.  What's going on?"
"John, I have some bad news," she says with tears welling up hin her eyes.  "You father was killed in an anti elite terrorist bombing four days ago.  The funeral is in a week"

John looks shocked for a moment, then just shrugs, "Well, good riddens to bad rubbish, I guess."
"How can you say that?  He was your father!"
"What do you want me to say, Mom!  He beat me for christ's sake when he found out I was an elite!  And I'm supposed to mourn his death?!  I'm sorry for your loss, Mom, but for me, it's just one less thing I have to worry about," John says angrily.  His mother starts to cry.  "Look Mom, I'll talk to you later."

With that, he turns off the screen, sits on his bed with his head in his hands and crys.

OOC:  I'm a bit behind, so, like Sen, I went back in time a bit.  Sorry for the lack of posting, but my training is taking a bit more time than I thought it would.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James
> 
> Kiyana smiles and gives James a hug, "I am fine, but are you alright," she moves back sheepishly, "Dinner would be great, I don't think they will let us test, not until they figure out what went wrong with the system."  Kiyana follows James to the door, "Glad you made it out safe, I was scared for a second when I heard there was trouble.  Now you get a shower, and I will talk to you later, yes?"
> *



*


James smiles a lot while Kiyana talks, not saying much, just nodding his head and staring at her. After the showering he heads to his room, smiling and saying hi to everyone he sees... he is a happy boy 
When he gets to his room he will start looking over his cloths to see what to wear for dinner tonight. Something Kiyana helped him buy for sure...*


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 5, 2003)

*John*

John cries for some time, before there is a knock at the door, he can already sense via his enhanced mentalist senses, that it is Sarah, she seems pretty happy, from what he can feel.

Outside the door, "Hey John, open up, my mom sent me some Chocolate Chip cookies, and fudge, and there is now way I am going to eat all this myself, brought some milk too, hey open up!" she says with a bright tone.

When John lets her in, she is standing in casual wear, her hair up in a bun, with a white shirt, cut-off, and some hip-hugging jeans.  She is smiling, and carrying a plate with foil on it, and a carton of milk with plastic cups.

*James*

As James ponders over what to wear, he gets an instant message from Billy, *"Hey buddy, man I am havcing a blast out here, hey I was wondering if you could do me a favor, I know there is a little restriction going on,"* there is a roar from a crowd, and the shouts of Isabelle.

Her face pops on the screen, as she hugs Billy, and waves to the screen, "Hola James, you are missing a great football game!  I can't beleive the boyscout actually loosened up," she winks to Billy, who just gives his trademark grin.

*"Oh before I forget, any chance you can teleport out to the stadium,  Tommy made me a passcard to get in but I left it on my desk, yeah I kind of got caught up, anyways if you could do that it would be great!"* he winks at the screen, just as the crowd goes wild!


----------



## Agamon (Aug 5, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *"Thank you," Ryan says quickly. "You are Star are talking? I thought you two weren't exactly that friendly." I wonder if she knows Star is illegal?*




"Um, yeah.  We didn't excatly get off on the right foot.  But she wants to be my friend and for me to teach her how to act human.  She's actually pretty interesting." Anika says, smiling.



> _Originally posted by Hammerhead _*
> "Uh, anyway, I was wondering if you'd like to go to the dance with me. Assuming of course, you're not already going with someone else." Ryan shifts from foot to foot nervously, awaiting her reply. *




"No...I mean, no, I'm not already going with someone else, so, yeah, sure.  It'll be fun, I guess.  It'll be fun, right?  I had some friends in Germany that liked to dance, but I never really..."  Anika's voice trails off once again, as she realizes she's babbling.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 5, 2003)

John lets her in, smiles weakly, and sits on his bed.  "Thanks for the cookies and stuff."  He clears off a place on his desk and pulls out the chair for her to sit.  She opens up the cookies and fudge, while he pours the milk.  He takes a bite of the cookies, "These are really good.  Say, you want to go somewhere?  Take a walk or get something to eat or something?  Is there anywhere to eat here besides the cafeteria?  Someplace nice?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 5, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John lets her in, smiles weakly, and sits on his bed.  "Thanks for the cookies and stuff."  He clears off a place on his desk and pulls out the chair for her to sit.  She opens up the cookies and fudge, while he pours the milk.  He takes a bite of the cookies, "These are really good.  Say, you want to go somewhere?  Take a walk or get something to eat or something?  Is there anywhere to eat here besides the cafeteria?  Someplace nice?" *




"There really isn't anywhere else to go, John," she shrugs munching on a cookie, and drinking some milk, "we could take a walk, Jimmy and Bjoba are out working out, and the rest of the guys are probably chasing tail," she laughs.

"But lets go outside, a little hot out, but a great day nonetheless, and I need to work on getting _some_ color," she runs her hands through her red hair, "god I am so bored here, I wish we could leave the campus, so dull here."

Sarah lays out on John's bed, "So who are you taking to the dance, got a date yet," she looks genuinely curious.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> As James ponders over what to wear, he gets an instant message from Billy, *"Hey buddy, man I am havcing a blast out here, hey I was wondering if you could do me a favor, I know there is a little restriction going on,"* there is a roar from a crowd, and the shouts of Isabelle.
> 
> ...




James smiles and says "*Ah sure thing Billy... man you missed a freaky time at the simulator. Anyway let me get your card, and I will meet you at the statium*". He will just put on some normal cloths for this quick jump. He also thinks _Hmm maybe I could get something for Kiyana while I am out? Maybe some flowers or something?_

_*Questions - Billy and Isabelle where not at the training where they? I hope that James would remember if they were  if not, has James ever been in Billy's room before? Could he teleport into the room and get the pass? How far is the stadium? As James has never been there can he get there by watching the vid-screen and talking with Billy? Could he call up a orbital photos with SARAH's help?*_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 5, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> James smiles and says "Ah sure thing Billy... man you missed a freaky time at the simulator. Anyway let me get your card, and I will meet you at the statium". He will just put on some normal cloths for this quick jump. He also thinks Hmm maybe I could get something for Kiyana while I am out? Maybe some flowers or something?*




Billy smiles, *"Great see yah in a bit buddy, don't worry I totally owe you one, just ask me anything, and I will do what I can to make it happen!"*  he image goes out.



> *
> Questions - Billy and Isabelle where not at the training where they? I hope that James would remember if they were  if not, has James ever been in Billy's room before? Could he teleport into the room and get the pass? How far is the stadium? As James has never been there can he get there by watching the vid-screen and talking with Billy? Could he call up a orbital photos with SARAH's help? *




_*OOC:* Billy was actually in the simulator I just glossed over him, cause his player dropped out while he was in, and no real way to edit that out, but Isabelle was not there.  James, would have a tough time to get an exact shot from the image, but satellite images from SARAH would be a breeze.  The Stadium is about 15 miles away, and his room is down the hall, and he has been there I am sure._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"But lets go outside, a little hot out, but a great day nonetheless, and I need to work on getting some color," she runs her hands through her red hair, "god I am so bored here, I wish we could leave the campus, so dull here."
> 
> Sarah lays out on John's bed, "So who are you taking to the dance, got a date yet," she looks genuinely curious. *



John looks at her and smiles a devilish grin, "I was hoping to take you to the dance."

With the suggestion of leaving John gets an idea, "Why don't we ask James if he can teleport us out of here and pick us up later.  We could go to the mall or to someplace nice to eat.  What do you think?"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 5, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Billy smiles, "Great see yah in a bit buddy, don't worry I totally owe you one, just ask me anything, and I will do what I can to make it happen!"  he image goes out.
> *



*

OCC - crude where is the pass? In Billy's or Isabelle's rooms? Assuming that it is in Billy's room, James will do the following...

James will teleport into Billy's room and look around for the tickets. When he finds them he will then teleport back to his room and call up real time satellite photos of the city and route to the football stadium. He will look for a high building along the route to the stadium that is about 2 miles away from campus. He also looks around for other buildings in the area on the route to the stadium (even with extra effort James has a max of 10 miles so his plan is to teleport to a high building along the way and then teleport a mile or two 8 or 9 times to get the football stadium, sticking to roof tops and high rises.) Once there, he will look around for Billy... at the main enterence and around the phone call centers. When he finds him he will give them to him and then take off... looking for a flower shop or something similar to get something nice for Kiyana. When and if he finds something nice he will teleport back the way he came, all the way back to his room. He will then rest there until dinner...*


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 5, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "No...I mean, no, I'm not already going with someone else, so, yeah, sure.  It'll be fun, I guess.  It'll be fun, right?  I had some friends in Germany that liked to dance, but I never really..."  Anika's voice trails off once again, as she realizes she's babbling. *




"Uh, neither did I. But hey, that's uh... great." _Wow, that's amazing._

"So, what did you think of the training exercise? I mean, I read your file and that was your first real life or death situation, right?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 6, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Uh, neither did I. But hey, that's uh... great." Wow, that's amazing.
> 
> "So, what did you think of the training exercise? I mean, I read your file and that was your first real life or death situation, right?" *




"That I know of..." Anika says with a grin.  "Seriously, that was some pretty strange crap.  That little weasel almost had me crying with his 'I'm so lonely' sob story.  I _don't_ like being manipulated.  And my shoulder still is sore from when I hit myself so hard." She chuckles at how stupid that last part sounded.

"How do you think we did?  You're a little more experinced at this stuff than me, I think.  I saw you and some of the other guys on TV when I was in Barcelona.  You were attacked by some kinda soldiers at the mall or something?  What was that all about?  Oh, yeah, and Tommy told me about how you guys were going to make another sequal to Jurassic Park, but you forgot the camera.  That must have been scary," she says, sitting at her desk chair and motioning for Ryan to sit at the chair seated beside the desk.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *John looks at her and smiles a devilish grin, "I was hoping to take you to the dance."
> 
> With the suggestion of leaving John gets an idea, "Why don't we ask James if he can teleport us out of here and pick us up later.  We could go to the mall or to someplace nice to eat.  What do you think?" *




Sarah sat up shaking her head, "Well I don't know, I think Jimmy would be a little mad about that if I went to the dance with you and not him.  Tell you what, if Jimmy can't go then I will go with you," she jokes.

She stands up, eats another cookie, and makes her way for the door, "Come on!"  She leads John outside, the sun blazes in the sky, but the soft canopy of trees, makes the heat somewhat bearable, as she walks lazily along the path.

"So let me get this straight," she says, "I bet you still don't have a date, and time is running out, but maybe dances are not your thing.  They aren't mine either, but everyone else will be, so I figure why not right?" she says with a shrug, _"Or is it hat you really want to go with me, and you were not joking back there?"_ she says mentally.

*James*

James snatches up the pass card, and bounces from roof, to roof, with great speed, all the while.  He makes it to the Stadium easily enough, and Billy greets him near a communications terminal, the two exhanging pleasantries, before James is on his way, trying to find a place to get some flowers.

He walks in, and looks at a variety of flowers both native and foriegn, as the shopkeep busies herself with a virtua-net game, paying little mind to the customers, as James walks around.  He passes by a woman with long white hair, and soft skin, she smiles to James, and pauses a moment as the two settle on the same display, "Umm excuse me," her voice is soft, and heavily accented, perhaps Russian, "I don't mean to intrude, but what do you think of this one, I am trying to find something that will add a little color to my place," she gestures to a smattering of blue and red flowers of various types.

She is dressed in tight black hiphugging capri pants, and a thin white mesh shirt with the words, "Tease" written on them.  Her hair ius in a pony tail, and she currently wears shades, which she casually removes to reveal blue eyes, as she considers her question.

For some reason the woman looks familiar to James...


----------



## Samnell (Aug 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Mark*
> 
> As Mark makes his way towards his room, he notices Arafina, the mid-eastern beauty, and she smiles and waves as he passes, "Hey wait up, Mark right, your Billy's friend right?  Well umm," you notice her two friends waiting in the wings, by the common area watching TV, but probably listening in as she continues to walk beside you, "anyways I was thinking well, I don't normally do this, but how would you like to go to the dance, together, I don't have a date yet, and I want to go with someone."
> 
> She bats her eyes, her tanned skin looking flawless, and her figure just a smidge above perfect, she waits for Mark's reply with a soft smile. [/B]




_Who didn't see this one coming?_ "Um, sorry... Arafina. I'm, uh, kinda taken."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2003)

Samnell said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Who didn't see this one coming? "Um, sorry... Arafina. I'm, uh, kinda taken." *




Arafina pouts slightly, "Taken?" she says curiously, "Are you sure," she says coyly, slightly biting her lip, trying to play up her more visual charms, she looks up at him, "I really want to go, and I really want to go with you.  I mean," she says shyly, "I guess, I just missed my chance," she looks heartbroken.

Her two friends seeing that the conversation is not going the way they had though glance over with curiosity, talking amongst themselves, as Arafina tries to put on a smile, but you can see the dissapointment in her eyes.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 6, 2003)

"Yeah, that Chaos kid was a little brat. Who exactly do you think he was? Just some loser, elite-crazed hacker like Tommy, but without a conscience? _Not that Tommy is all that sane, or even moral. Star's okay and all, but she's kind of illegal._

Ryan then sits carefully upon the chair next to Anika's desk. "Well, that fight wasn't too bad. Not as bad as either the mall or the wildlife preserve. No guns or killings. _How many people have I killed. Two? Three? Four? Jun Min almost died. Cassandra almost died. John almost died? I almost surrendered. Am I forgetting anything? Funny how little you remember about such important events. _ Some people affiliated with the dictator Adaba Adin are trying to kidnap me for purposes I don't know. I think the faculty might, and Cassandra knows more than she lets on. The mall fight wasn't too bad, but the fight at the preserve...that was nasty. A lot of blood, many people were nearly killed, a few guys on the other side were killed. Not pretty. But that's over with," Ryan finishes, now smiling. _Not yet it isn't. But you don't need to worry about that now. Just enjoy yourself and live your life, for the time being._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2003)

*While Anika and Ryan talk...*

As the conversation continues, another news broadcast pops up, sports, focusing on the local football game, _soccer for the less cultured_, and it shows the current scores, the Mudaba Adin Lions is putting a beating on the Cairo Warriors, with a current score of 3 to 1.  As the camera images pass through the crowd, it settles on a local celebrity, *Billy,*, and with that shot they see James and Isabelle, on the screen.  

The newscaster excitedly blurts out the name of the elite teen hero, *Paladin*, and his mystery date.  It is a brief blurb before it returns to more international sports news, and scores.

_*OOC:* For James he had no idea he was on camera, and this happened just before his current scene for continuity's sake.... whatever that is._


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"So let me get this straight," she says, "I bet you still don't have a date, and time is running out, but maybe dances are not your thing.  They aren't mine either, but everyone else will be, so I figure why not right?" she says with a shrug, "Or is it that you really want to go with me, and you were not joking back there?" she says mentally.*



"Yeah, I don't have a date for the dance yet.  You're right, dances really aren't my thing.  And yes, I wasn't joking back there.  I would really love to go to the dance with you on my arm.  But I'm not really sure I'm going to go yet."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *"Yeah, I don't have a date for the dance yet.  You're right, dances really aren't my thing.  And yes, I wasn't joking back there.  I would really love to go to the dance with you on my arm.  But I'm not really sure I'm going to go yet." *




_"Well you are nice, and your cute, but..."_ she pauses, thinking, _"I mean I am with Jimmy you know it isn't just like, well we have been together forawhile.  I don't know it isn't like I wouldn't go with you, you are a nice guy."_

Sarah places her hand on his shoulder, "Just complicated right?" she manages a weak smile, "I like you, your a great guy, and we get along, just right now, I don't know, you understand?  I guess I am not altogether sure myself."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 6, 2003)

"Yeah, I understand," John says, smiling at her and continues walking with her.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *"Yeah, I understand," John says, smiling at her and continues walking with her. *




"Right," she gives him a kiss on the cheek, "so anyways, did I tell you that Isabelle and Billy snuck off campus, I  guess Billy got some tickets, to the football game, and football is an easy way to that girl's heart."

Sarah continues walking, and then finds a nice shady spot, and sits under a tree, patting for John to sit next to her, she looks up at the sky, it is clear, and blue, with a faint smattering of white streaky clouds across the sky.

_"So why were you crying,"_ she thinks to John, as she looks up at the sky, allowing a soft silence between them, as thier mental conversation begins.  She continues looking upward, _"I didn't want to bring it up before, but it has been gnawing at me, and I am just wondering.  I mean if it is personal then I understand, but if you need someone to talk to, then I am here."_


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 6, 2003)

"I appreciate that, Sarah.  Yeah.  I got a package from my mom with a letter in it saying to call her.  So I did.  She said that my dad had been killed in an anti-elite terrorist bombing.  The funeral is next week."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 6, 2003)

Cassie jumps at the video message and replies. "Oh  sorry Yoshi, I sort of have some things on my mind." leans back, thinking on what she knows.

"I could use someone to talk to." she says back to him. "I don't suppose we could talk..maybe go out in town and do it somewhere private?" glances around, realizing how 'wired' the school is for the first time.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *Cassie jumps at the video message and replies. "Oh  sorry Yoshi, I sort of have some things on my mind." leans back, thinking on what she knows.
> 
> "I could use someone to talk to." she says back to him. "I don't suppose we could talk..maybe go out in town and do it somewhere private?" glances around, realizing how 'wired' the school is for the first time. *




**POOF!**

Yoshi is gone from the screen, three seconds later, the door swings open, and shuts, and sitting on the desk next to her is Yoshi, he grins, "If you need to sneak out, I think I have a way, but you got to trust me, alright?" he whispers, "we Tadaji were ninja back in the day... not really but it sounds cool."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2003)

Aust Meliamne said:
			
		

> *"I appreciate that, Sarah.  Yeah.  I got a package from my mom with a letter in it saying to call her.  So I did.  She said that my dad had been killed in an anti-elite terrorist bombing.  The funeral is next week." *




Sarah listens with her eyes growing with shock, "Oh my god, are you alright, that is horrible, I mean.  Your father," she seems speechless for a few moments, "are you going to go home?  For the funeral?"


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 6, 2003)

"I doubt it.  I didn't really even like my father much.  He was always pushy and mean, but once he found out I was an elite, he turned abusive.  Beat me almost on a regular basis until I learned to create a forcefield.  Way I figured it, he got what he deserved.  He was probably helping the terrorists anyhow."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> James snatches up the pass card, and bounces from roof, to roof, with great speed, all the while.  He makes it to the Stadium easily enough, and Billy greets him near a communications terminal, the two exhanging pleasantries, before James is on his way, trying to find a place to get some flowers.
> 
> ...




James says '*Ah hi... ah well I'm not the best person to ask about decoration, but these sure look really nice. I guess if they smell good to then those would be what I would get. So, I am trying to get something nice for a girl, what would you suggest?*". All the while James tries to place the face _where do I know her from? Hmm... she doesn't look anything like Kiyana does she? She's the only Russia I know..._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 6, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> James says 'Ah hi... ah well I'm not the best person to ask about decoration, but these sure look really nice. I guess if they smell good to then those would be what I would get. So, I am trying to get something nice for a girl, what would you suggest?". All the while James tries to place the face where do I know her from? Hmm... she doesn't look anything like Kiyana does she? She's the only Russian I know... *




The lady grins, "Well they do smell nice," she gathers them up, and smells them, "you must have a nice girl, for a cutey like you, well if your girlfriend likes flowers I would suggest these over here," she gestures, to a collection of roses, the price tag a little pricey, but affordable for the young elite.

She gathers up a bouquet and hands it to James, giving him a copious amoung of cleavage in his face, as she winks at him, "I know if I got something like this from my lover, I would be incredibly thankful."

It finally clicks in his head where he has seen this woman, back in class when he was studying Geo-Political studies and the Elite Phenomenon.  This woman if she is who he thinks he is, is a Pantheon terrorist by the name of *Synapse*, or her real name *Sachana Vyrakos*, but this woman is entirely too nice to be affiliated with them or is she?

The woman smiles, "You know what I sure she would love it, your girlfriend is a lucky girl, to have a cute guy like you, who is very thoughtful," she sighs and walks for the register, "Tell you what, since you helped me out, I will help you out, I will get the flowers for you, alright?"

*Meanwhile back at the School*

Sarah pauses, "Oh, I am sorry to hear that, I guess I shouldn't have asked, you sound very bitter about the whole affair.  I am sorry about that," she goes silent not quite sure what else to say.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 6, 2003)

"No.  No.  Don't worry about it.  It's not your fault.  Don't feel bad.  I appreciate you listening."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> The lady grins, "Well they do smell nice," she gathers them up, and smells them, "you must have a nice girl, for a cutey like you, well if your girlfriend likes flowers I would suggest these over here," she gestures, to a collection of roses, the price tag a little pricey, but affordable for the young elite.
> 
> She gathers up a bouquet and hands it to James, giving him a copious amoung of cleavage in his face, as she winks at him, "I know if I got something like this from my lover, I would be incredibly thankful."
> 
> ...




James's eyes get rather big and he tries to keep his voice from cracking (and tries _not_ to stare at her cleavage...) when he mutters out an thank you to her “*Ah well … ah… these are kind of expensive ….an all and I would not want you to spend money … on like a… a complete strangers or anything…*” James is somewhat confused by this woman’s (_how old is she??_) 'openness' and 'friendliness' towards him… not sure if she is trying to trick him or not (to many people doing that lately! ) he is thinking _OK dude… breath in out and out and nice and smooth. Not sure who this gal is but I should ask someone about it… no wait, I am not suppose to be off campus… hmm maybe I should ask Kiyana she would know what to do… or maybe John… man I better get out of here fast…_ 

James tries to get the flowers and makes quick excuse about having to get going _Bluff +0!!!! YEA_ saying “*Well hey thanks and all and it was nice and all… meeting you and… stuff… but I better get back to my lady or she will start worrying about me…*” with that James will head out and find a spot where no one is around to teleport back to campus.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 6, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> *POOF!*
> 
> Yoshi is gone from the screen, three seconds later, the door swings open, and shuts, and sitting on the desk next to her is Yoshi, he grins, "If you need to sneak out, I think I have a way, but you got to trust me, alright?" he whispers, "we Tadaji were ninja back in the day... not really but it sounds cool." *




"You're truly incorrigable aren't you?" Cassie says, untensing from her tensed punch move. "I like that about you.. you've got all that vibrance and..zest that I seem to be missing." shrugs as she turns to shut down her windows, saving each in turn as she does so. "What do you think about Ryan? It seems a lot of events hinge on him. You remember the events with the.. trip to the future? I got a bit more information in the trainer." Tells in complete detail what went on with Chaos.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 6, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *"Yeah, that Chaos kid was a little brat. Who exactly do you think he was? Just some loser, elite-crazed hacker like Tommy, but without a conscience? Not that Tommy is all that sane, or even moral. Star's okay and all, but she's kind of illegal.*




"I dunno what he was.  I sure don't believe a thing he told us," Anika responds.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> Ryan then sits carefully upon the chair next to Anika's desk. "Well, that fight wasn't too bad. Not as bad as either the mall or the wildlife preserve. No guns or killings. _How many people have I killed. Two? Three? Four? Jun Min almost died. Cassandra almost died. John almost died? I almost surrendered. Am I forgetting anything? Funny how little you remember about such important events. _ Some people affiliated with the dictator Adaba Adin are trying to kidnap me for purposes I don't know. I think the faculty might, and Cassandra knows more than she lets on. The mall fight wasn't too bad, but the fight at the preserve...that was nasty. A lot of blood, many people were nearly killed, a few guys on the other side were killed. Not pretty. But that's over with," Ryan finishes, now smiling. _Not yet it isn't. But you don't need to worry about that now. Just enjoy yourself and live your life, for the time being._ [/B]




"And I made a joke about it, I'm sorry, I had no idea," Anika says genuinely.  "You say this Adin guy is trying to kidknap you?  And you think the faculty here knows about it?  Wouldn't they do something about it?  I mean, you're potential a new member of Legacy, they wouldn't just leave you to fend for yourself, would they?  Sure, McCallister's got something shoved up his butt, but he means well.  And Jun Min is pretty nice.  And Cassie?  Why would she hold anything from you?  Have you talked to her about it?"



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> As the conversation continues, another news broadcast pops up, sports, focusing on the local football game, _soccer for the less cultured_, and it shows the current scores, the Mudaba Adin Lions is putting a beating on the Cairo Warriors, with a current score of 3 to 1.  As the camera images pass through the crowd, it settles on a local celebrity, *Billy,*, and with that shot they see James and Isabelle, on the screen.
> 
> The newscaster excitedly blurts out the name of the elite teen hero, *Paladin*, and his mystery date.  It is a brief blurb before it returns to more international sports news, and scores.[/b]




Anika, more questions on her mind, finally notices the events unfolding on the monitor.  "What the--, that's Billy...and Isabelle, and James!  What are they doing at the football game?!  Oh, no, and Star said we were going to get leave campus again soon...so much for that.  What were they thinking?" she says dejectedly, shaking her head.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Arafina pouts slightly, "Taken?" she says curiously, "Are you sure," she says coyly, slightly biting her lip, trying to play up her more visual charms, she looks up at him, "I really want to go, and I really want to go with you.  I mean," she says shyly, "I guess, I just missed my chance," she looks heartbroken. *




"Yeah. Sorry." Mark beats his second hasty retreat of the day without another word.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "And I made a joke about it, I'm sorry, I had no idea," Anika says genuinely.  "You say this Adin guy is trying to kidknap you?  And you think the faculty here knows about it?  Wouldn't they do something about it?  I mean, you're potential a new member of Legacy, they wouldn't just leave you to fend for yourself, would they?  Sure, McCallister's got something shoved up his butt, but he means well.  And Jun Min is pretty nice.  And Cassie?  Why would she hold anything from you?  Have you talked to her about it?" *




"It's no big deal," Ryan says unconvincingly, waving his hand. "Well, the faculty is kind of doing something about it. The security here is pretty tight, after all. _Just like SARAH's security was airtight. Besides, what if more elite terrorists showed up, like Phase?_ 

"And I can't really leave, can I? But I think they might know why he's after me. And yeah, I was going to ask Mr. McCallister about it later. He's a good guy." 

"However, something funny happens every time I leave this compound. I get attacked by well-prepared commandos. This leads me to believe that someone here, a student or even a member of the faculty, is leaking information of my whereabouts whenever I leave." _And I plan to find him or her, and make them pay. That's why I don't like to chat people up. It only adds to my list of suspects. _ 

"I only have a hunch that Cassandra Prophet is hiding something from me. However, my guess on why exactly she won't tell anyone what happened, with either Yoshi or James, is that it involves her as well as me."



			
				Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anika, more questions on her mind, finally notices the events unfolding on the monitor.  "What the--, that's Billy...and Isabelle, and James!  What are they doing at the football game?!  Oh, no, and Star said we were going to get leave campus again soon...so much for that.  What were they thinking?" she says dejectedly, shaking her head. *




Ryan looks amazed, staring at the screen. "Wow. Paladin broke a few rules." Then, anger floods his face. "Now everyone has to be consigned to the campus again. Thank you, Billy. Just thinking of yourself, as usual."

Ryan then ignores the screen, turning once more towards Anika. "Do you think our team has a shot towards making it?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2003)

*James*

James makes it back without incident, his room is still, and then there is a knock, and the door opens as Kiyana slips in, she closes the door, "I thought you would be here, I saw you on TV, why didn't you invite me to the game too?" she looks curious, and somewhat hurt.

*Cassie*

Yoshi listens, and finally replies, "So let me get this straight, this Chaos kid said that you were a gl;itch, and if things get fixed your like going to go poor, and Ryan is a clone, a clone of what?  And do you really believe, you think he is an entity like Chrono?  Man this is deep, like to the Nth power deep..."

Yoshi stands up off the desk, and grins to Cassie, "So what do you want to do, you want to go talk to someone, or you want to continue this conversation a place a little more private.  Either way, is cool with me, or we can just hang out here," he finishes.

"So like what are you wearing to the dance, something that shows off that body would be nice," he smirks, "and for afterwards, I got some Jack Daniels, Vodka, and well a few other choice drinks, it is going to be awesome.  Of course you have to go to the afterparty too."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 7, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "It's no big deal," Ryan says unconvincingly, waving his hand. "Well, the faculty is kind of doing something about it. The security here is pretty tight, after all.
> 
> "And I can't really leave, can I? But I think they might know why he's after me. And yeah, I was going to ask Mr. McCallister about it later. He's a good guy."*




"You're being hunted by trained soldiers and it's no big deal?" she asks with a bit of smile.  The smile turns to a slight look of disgust. "If they do know, they should at least tell you.  Teachers are really good at treating us like we're 4 years old."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> "However, something funny happens every time I leave this compound. I get attacked by well-prepared commandos. This leads me to believe that someone here, a student or even a member of the faculty, is leaking information of my whereabouts whenever I leave."*




"Yeah, that's possible.  Or maybe they're just keeping a bead on you.  They don't seem to be able to get at you here in the school, so maybe they have some sort of surveillance to watch for when you leave.  At least, I haven't met anyone that seems very suspicious..."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> "I only have a hunch that Cassandra Prophet is hiding something from me. However, my guess on why exactly she won't tell anyone what happened, with either Yoshi or James, is that it involves her as well as me."*




"Hmmm..." is all she says to this.



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> Ryan then ignores the screen, turning once more towards Anika. "Do you think our team has a shot towards making it?" *




Still pretty irked by what she just saw, Anika shakes her head.  "I dunno.  The more I think about it, the more I think the Beta team has a better chance than us.  How are they going to compare how well we did if the others get to do the simulation as it was meant to be done?  Not to mention that the team got split up and never got back together again; we got side-tracked from our mission (it's not really our fualt, but it still looks bad); we didn't really fight very well as a team, I don't think; and everything got shut down before anything was resolved.  I sure wouldn't mind a re-test.  Or maybe the other teams will royally screw-up," she says with a lop-sided grin.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> Yoshi listens, and finally replies, "So let me get this straight, this Chaos kid said that you were a gl;itch, and if things get fixed your like going to go poor, and Ryan is a clone, a clone of what?  And do you really believe, you think he is an entity like Chrono?  Man this is deep, like to the Nth power deep..."
> 
> ...




"No I don't think that Ryan is a clone.." sighs. "I do think there is something key in his powers, but it doesn't make sense. There are many Elites by and far more powerful than he is right now..granted it is hard to gauge what his power levels might be in the future." Cassie sighs shakes her head. "As for what to do.. Who could I tell who would believe me? I've nothing concrete to present. Ryan mistrusts most of us to begin with."

At the mention of the dance she pauses. "Well I was going to wear on the school uniforms, the one with the dress, since we were kept on campus. I don't have enough money to get a 'proper' outfit or actually any idea what a 'proper' outfit would look like." smiles. "I would like to go to the dance with you Yoshi, it could be .. fun"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 7, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "No I don't think that Ryan is a clone.." sighs. "I do think there is something key in his powers, but it doesn't make sense. There are many Elites by and far more powerful than he is right now..granted it is hard to gauge what his power levels might be in the future." Cassie sighs shakes her head. "As for what to do.. Who could I tell who would believe me? I've nothing concrete to present. Ryan mistrusts most of us to begin with."
> 
> At the mention of the dance she pauses. "Well I was going to wear on the school uniforms, the one with the dress, since we were kept on campus. I don't have enough money to get a 'proper' outfit or actually any idea what a 'proper' outfit would look like." smiles. "I would like to go to the dance with you Yoshi, it could be .. fun" *




Yoshi nods, "Money is not a problem, I am the heir to the Tadaji name, I have money, not as much as Tommy or Jimmy, but my family keeps me well endowed with money," he opens a up a site on the computer and startys looking through outfits, chatting with Cassie on which one she likes, when they find one she likes he oreders it, and ghets next day delivery, all with a wave of a button, and his daddy's credit card, along with an outfit for himself.

Yoshi then relaxes, "Alright, so anyways, I figure with us kind of like you know, an item we could spend the next few minutes, hours, whatever making out, relaxing, and stuff, I mean why waste this beautiful day, when we could be doing something fun."  He tries to lead Cassie towards her bed to sit, and relax.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James
> 
> James makes it back without incident, his room is still, and then there is a knock, and the door opens as Kiyana slips in, she closes the door, "I thought you would be here, I saw you on TV, why didn't you invite me to the game too?" she looks curious, and somewhat hurt.
> *



*

James quickly hands the flowers to Kiyana and starts rambling (as usual) "Ah these are for you. Oh wait now, I was just doing a favor for Billy is all. I did not stay for the game or anything he just forgot some tickets and I just teleported them out to him... but then I saw these flowers and thought about you. So I hope maybe you like them... ah how did you know I was off-campus? I was only gone like 5 minutes? Oh man I wanted to tell you I think I meet one of them Pantheon terrorists at the flower shop... I think it was Synapse... it was weird, cause like why and the heck would a terrorist be buying flowers? Thats what I would like to know. Hey I tell you want, after dinner I will make it up to you for not taking you with me to drop those tickets off... want to do something off campus? I will get us there and we can do whatever you want!"*


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 7, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yoshi nods, "Money is not a problem, I am the heir to the Tadaji name, I have money, not as much as Tommy or Jimmy, but my family keeps me well endowed with money," he opens a up a site on the computer and startys looking through outfits, chatting with Cassie on which one she likes, when they find one she likes he oreders it, and ghets next day delivery, all with a wave of a button, and his daddy's credit card, along with an outfit for himself.
> 
> Yoshi then relaxes, "Alright, so anyways, I figure with us kind of like you know, an item we could spend the next few minutes, hours, whatever making out, relaxing, and stuff, I mean why waste this beautiful day, when we could be doing something fun."  He tries to lead Cassie towards her bed to sit, and relax. *




Cassie flushes. "I'm not sure that I am ready for that.." (figure she was given some info) "But.. maybe we could practice so of this..dancing that will go down at the dancE? Or perhaps we could go for a walk?"


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 7, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "You're being hunted by trained soldiers and it's no big deal?" she asks with a bit of smile.  The smile turns to a slight look of disgust. "If they do know, they should at least tell you.  Teachers are really good at treating us like we're 4 years old." *




Ryan shrugs. "I meant its no big deal that you made a joke, thats all. _Besides, unless they use tanks or something, soldiers aren't much of a threat anyway._ Aside from these uniforms, I think they kind of mean well. It's just that this facility is run by the United Nations, and the teachers don't really call the shots. I mean, remember the suit at the exercise? He completely ignored my questions. All we are is a way for the UN to boost failing public relations."




> _Originally posted by Agamon_
> *
> 
> "Yeah, that's possible.  Or maybe they're just keeping a bead on you.  They don't seem to be able to get at you here in the school, so maybe they have some sort of surveillance to watch for when you leave.  At least, I haven't met anyone that seems very suspicious..." *




"Of course no one seems suspicious. You think a spy is going to conceal himself in all black and duck into the shadows whenever he sees someone? It could be any elite here, really."



> _Originally posted by Agamon_
> *
> 
> Still pretty irked by what she just saw, Anika shakes her head.  "I dunno.  The more I think about it, the more I think the Beta team has a better chance than us.  How are they going to compare how well we did if the others get to do the simulation as it was meant to be done?  Not to mention that the team got split up and never got back together again; we got side-tracked from our mission (it's not really our fault, but it still looks bad); we didn't really fight very well as a team, I don't think; and everything got shut down before anything was resolved.  I sure wouldn't mind a re-test.  Or maybe the other teams will royally screw-up," she says with a lop-sided grin. *




Ryan considers this, looking upwards at the ceiling, then responds. "Well, I would have to disagree. I think we reacted well to the change in the simulation. Further, the computer attack makes our team stand out. No other team was at risk of dying in the simulation, nor did they overcome the challenges we had to. And Class Five has always stood out; we're the ones attacked at the mall and the wildlife preserve. We have the most real combat experience. While I agree our teamwork needs some help, especially since Mr. McCallister is real big on that. But how would you have handled our actions during the combat with ourselves? No one other than Mark could have kept pace with copy Mark, or even have a chance of hitting someone that fast. I needed to unload a few high powered attacks into uh... myself, since I need a few seconds to prepare before I'm that tough. John was the best equipped to handle his own mental blasts. You were doing fine against copy Anika. Further, we have a style that makes us unique." _I'm not sure what exactly that style is. Maybe its that we're all so wierd. I'm a glowing freak who used to hate himself, Cassandra's an amnesiac, Billy's a perfect boy scout, Anika believes in ancient gods, Mark's well...Mark. Maybe this is bad._


----------



## Agamon (Aug 8, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> Ryan shrugs. "I meant its no big deal that you made a joke, thats all. Besides, unless they use tanks or something, soldiers aren't much of a threat anyway. Aside from these uniforms, I think they kind of mean well. It's just that this facility is run by the United Nations, and the teachers don't really call the shots. I mean, remember the suit at the exercise? He completely ignored my questions. All we are is a way for the UN to boost failing public relations."*




Anika ponders that for a moment.  Does that bug you at all?  If we make this team, we're basically going to become corperate lackeys...maybe slaves would be a better word.  That dumb suit doesn't see us as people, just dollar signs and ratings numbers.  We'll probably get used in ways we don't like, made to do things we don't want, and get tossed aside when we're no longer useful.  Sounds like fun," she deadpans.  "At least we'll get to help people.  My dad got rich entertaining people, but he never really made a difference.  I want to make a difference." 



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> "Of course no one seems suspicious. You think a spy is going to conceal himself in all black and duck into the shadows whenever he sees someone? It could be any elite here, really."*




Anika's brow furls somewhat at this.  "No, that's not what I meant...it's just...I dunno, nevermind," she says, looking a bit frustrated.




			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> Ryan considers this, looking upwards at the ceiling, then responds. "Well, I would have to disagree. I think we reacted well to the change in the simulation. Further, the computer attack makes our team stand out. No other team was at risk of dying in the simulation, nor did they overcome the challenges we had to. And Class Five has always stood out; we're the ones attacked at the mall and the wildlife preserve. We have the most real combat experience. While I agree our teamwork needs some help, especially since Mr. McCallister is real big on that. But how would you have handled our actions during the combat with ourselves? No one other than Mark could have kept pace with copy Mark, or even have a chance of hitting someone that fast. I needed to unload a few high powered attacks into uh... myself, since I need a few seconds to prepare before I'm that tough. John was the best equipped to handle his own mental blasts. You were doing fine against copy Anika. Further, we have a style that makes us unique." *




"Yeah, I guess.  I was kinda scared through the whole thing, especially when Chaos started messing with it, so I know I wasn't a very good teammate.  I guess it'll get easier once we get used to risking our lives," she says, shaking her head.

Anika's eyes light up as thought comes to her.  "Guess what?  Tommy's going to try and get Mark to take Star to the dance!  Can you even imagine that?  I can't see anything short of blackmail getting that to go," she says with a bit of a giggle.  Her face quickly turns sombre, however.  "Poor Star.  I hope she gets to go.  She's actually pretty cool.  Hey, if the restriction does end up getting lifted, her and I were going to go shopping at the mall for something to wear to the dance.  You wanna come?  We could even drag Mark along."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 8, 2003)

*Cassie*



> Cassie flushes. "I'm not sure that I am ready for that.." (figure she was given some info) "But.. maybe we could practice so of this..dancing that will go down at the dancE? Or perhaps we could go for a walk?"




Yoshi shrugs, "Whatever, dancing is dancing, it isn't like you need to practice, you shake your butt, your hips, move with the music, and your there," he turns on digital jukebox, from the computer and turns up the music, and starts to groove with the music, some fast paced rap, and hip hop, "yeah just get down, let me see what you got?"


*Mark*



> [color=light blue]"Yeah. Sorry."[/color] Mark beats his second hasty retreat of the day without another word.




Mark makes it back to his room, without any further incident, it is quiet and just as he left it, however that may be.  There is a flashing message on the computer though from the *United Nations Justice Elite* (UNJE), a video message from a Mr. Tibbs.

Mr. Tibbs face comes on the screen, "I wanted to be the first to congratulate you on a job well done, the selection process has begun, and the boys back at HQ were highly impressed with your performance, you have the speed to be the next Redline, but I think you can be better."

He pauses before continuing, "I have attached a standard contract with this message, take your time with it, have it looked over by an attorney if you like, but the basics are as follows, we want to sign you on exclusively with an initial signing bonus of $245,000, with a current contract of two million a year for two years, for a total payout of $4,245,000 over the whole of your contract.  With the caveat that you abide by the rules of the UNJE, in which case your contract can be terminated at our discretion.  Once I have this electronic contract back with your _signature_, we will have the money turned over to an account within 24 hours time.  If you do not possess an account we will set one up for you, within the same 24 hour time frame.  I hope you consider our offer, and I hope to welcome you to the Justice Elite family as the first member of Legacy."  The message ends, as the digital contract comes up on the screen.

*James*

Kiyana smiles, and hugs James and gives him a kiss on the cheek, "Oh you are so nice!  I love them, they smell great," her pout becoming a giddy smile, "I would love to go otuside, yes, lets go, lets go yes?"

She smiles at James, blushing, "This is wonderful, I have never gotten flowers before, these are beautiful..."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 8, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Anika ponders that for a moment.  Does that bug you at all?  If we make this team, we're basically going to become corperate lackeys...maybe slaves would be a better word.  That dumb suit doesn't see us as people, just dollar signs and ratings numbers.  We'll probably get used in ways we don't like, made to do things we don't want, and get tossed aside when we're no longer useful.  Sounds like fun," she deadpans.  "At least we'll get to help people.  My dad got rich entertaining people, but he never really made a difference.  I want to make a difference." *




Ryan considers Anika's words for a few moments, then replies. "Well, do you think Justice Elite is treated like that? While the UN suit is certainly manipulative, I don't really think it's going to be as bad as you say. We'll generally be the good guys, and be well-compensated for our efforts. I don't think it's that bad of a deal." Ryan shrugs and smiles. "But then again, what choice do I really have?"



> _Originally posted by Agamon_
> *
> 
> Anika's eyes light up as thought comes to her.  "Guess what?  Tommy's going to try and get Mark to take Star to the dance!  Can you even imagine that?  I can't see anything short of blackmail getting that to go," she says with a bit of a giggle.  Her face quickly turns sombre, however.  "Poor Star.  I hope she gets to go.  She's actually pretty cool.  Hey, if the restriction does end up getting lifted, her and I were going to go shopping at the mall for something to wear to the dance.  You wanna come?  We could even drag Mark along." *




"Mark and Star?" Ryan asks incredulously. "I don't know. Mark actually tries to protect Tommy; he probably will go with Tommy's robot bodyguard if Tommy asked him. The thing with Star is that, I mean, what is she? Is she a robot, just programmed to act a certain way like some mobile computer, or does she have some kind of free will? It's kind of confusing. Yeah, sure, I'll go to the mall. If the faculty lets me of course, and thinks it's safe."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 8, 2003)

*Anika and Ryan*

Outside the door, Jun Min approaches slowly, thinking to herself about the recent events, _I really don't know what to think, all this stuff keeps happening to my students, I feel like I am cursed.  And they are too, such good kids, well young adults really.  Practically adults?  And elites as well, their lives no matter what will be anything but dull, for the most part, unless they choose it to be._

She sauntered down the hall, her destination in mind, but not quite sure what to say, perhaps she waited too long for this, or maybe she just didn't think it was that big a deal.  But she continued to think, _James is a good kid, he makes mistakes of course, but he is a good kid, and he has a crush on me, which is sweet, though I think Kiyana may keep him preoccupied for now on.  Cassie is, well she is a puzzle, she is from the *future*, not even sure that is possible but I believe her and Yoshi, they really don't have a reason to lie to me, as outlandish as that story sounds.  Billy, well there is a trouble, and damn if he isn't cute, if he were a few years older,_ Jun Min smiled  at that thought.

She paused outside of Anika's door, and could hear muffled sounds of conversation, she wasn't alone of course, SARAH had told her that much, maybe that would make it easier then, a decent forum to chat, _He is such a loner at times, real angry, even during the simulation he was alone, but he took charge, that is good, now if only he could channel that energy more positively.  I guess it is no surprise that Mark was already on the list to get in, the kid had all the right moves, handsome, wise-cracking, and very quick, again if only he were a few years older._

Jun Min's retinal scan was read, and the computer reacted, as she said her pass code, the door opened, to reveal Ryan and Anika, Jun Min was startled not expecting to see a female inside, but smiled pleasantly, "Hey you two," seeing that they were decent she walked in, the door closing behind her, "just came by to talk, I mean a lot has happened, and I just wanted to know what is going on in your heads, and how you feel with all the recent changes, off the record, just me and you," she glanced to Anika, "and you too Anika, I don't want to interrupt, but you know me, I just want to make sure you are doing alright."

_I feel like such a dork, no matter what, the older you get the less cool you become with those younger then you I think,_ Jun Min thought as she sat on the bed.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie*
> 
> 
> 
> Yoshi shrugs, "Whatever, dancing is dancing, it isn't like you need to practice, you shake your butt, your hips, move with the music, and your there," he turns on digital jukebox, from the computer and turns up the music, and starts to groove with the music, some fast paced rap, and hip hop, "yeah just get down, let me see what you got?"




"Well" Cassie says with a smile. "I do know this sort of dancing." does as she did before, "But I also read that sometimes these dances do..." frowns as she thinks of the terms. "formal dancing?" reaches over and cues up a video clip (pick any ginger roger/fred astaire clip) "Will there be anything like this Yoshi?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 8, 2003)

KaintheSeeker said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "Well" Cassie says with a smile. "I do know this sort of dancing." does as she did before, "But I also read that sometimes these dances do..." frowns as she thinks of the terms. "formal dancing?" reaches over and cues up a video clip (pick any ginger roger/fred astaire clip) "Will there be anything like this Yoshi?" *




Yoshi cracked a smile, "I like that kind of dancing," he watches the other stuff, "yeah slow dancing, they have that too, formal crap, whatever," he turns the music back, "Lets dance," and dances with Cassie this time, moving close against her body with the beat, leeting the music move him, and hopefully her.

"Now this is dancing..."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> Kiyana smiles, and hugs James and gives him a kiss on the cheek, "Oh you are so nice!  I love them, they smell great," her pout becoming a giddy smile, "I would love to go otuside, yes, lets go, lets go yes?"
> 
> She smiles at James, blushing, "This is wonderful, I have never gotten flowers before, these are beautiful..."




James looks at his feet and blushes a great deal also. He gets a big smile on his face that he made Kiyana happy and then says "*Sure thing... where do you want to go? The choose is yours*"

_OCC - oh James is so going to regret this _


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> 
> Yoshi cracked a smile, "I like that kind of dancing," he watches the other stuff, "yeah slow dancing, they have that too, formal crap, whatever," he turns the music back, "Lets dance," and dances with Cassie this time, moving close against her body with the beat, leeting the music move him, and hopefully her.
> 
> "Now this is dancing..." *




Cassie nods and lets him lead, caught up in her own thoughts as they dance for some time. "So.. Yoshi, are we.. 'getting serious' or 'dating' yet?" she asks quietly after a time.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 8, 2003)

*James*

Kiyana grins, thinking, "I want to go downtown, to the water park, *Rushing Wayers!*, I have never been, and I have the perfect bathing suit to wear.  You will love it," she giggles, already thinking of things to do, "and then we can catch a movie, oh I know just the one, yes?  And we can eat out, oh this will be fun... aren't you excited!"

*Cassie*

Yoshi stops the dance, and turns Cassie around so he can look at her, "Hmm, well serious, maybe, dating, I guess, I guess you really are kind of new to this stuff, being from the future and all, whatever that means.  Then yeah, your my girl, we hang out, we have fun, we do stuff," he swings his arm around and pulls her close, "I mean we do fun stuff," he gives her a kiss, "and we do that kind of stuff too."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie
> 
> Yoshi stops the dance, and turns Cassie around so he can look at her, "Hmm, well serious, maybe, dating, I guess, I guess you really are kind of new to this stuff, being from the future and all, whatever that means.  Then yeah, your my girl, we hang out, we have fun, we do stuff," he swings his arm around and pulls her close, "I mean we do fun stuff," he gives her a kiss, "and we do that kind of stuff too." *




Cassie blushes a bit at the kiss and on impulse kisses him back. "So, you don't think I'm.." tilts her head as she recalls some of the comments she's heard about herself. "spacey, ditzy, clueless or any of the others things folk said." sighs as the song finishes. "Come on.. let's walk, since I can't find answers and we can't leave campus, we can at least walk around."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James
> 
> Kiyana grins, thinking, "I want to go downtown, to the water park, Rushing Wayers!, I have never been, and I have the perfect bathing suit to wear.  You will love it," she giggles, already thinking of things to do, "and then we can catch a movie, oh I know just the one, yes?  And we can eat out, oh this will be fun... aren't you excited!"
> *



*

James, turning redder by the second, mutters "Ah yea, swimming suits... that would be great... " He then looks up and smiles and says in a steadier voice "I mean yea, eating out and a movie would be great also... yea I really excited. This is going to be great! So should be go after dinner though, just so we don't rouse any suspicion?"

OCC: how close are we to dinner*


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 8, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Anika and Ryan
> 
> Jun Min's retinal scan was read, and the computer reacted, as she said her pass code, the door opened, to reveal Ryan and Anika, Jun Min was startled not expecting to see a female inside, but smiled pleasantly, "Hey you two," seeing that they were decent she walked in, the door closing behind her, "just came by to talk, I mean a lot has happened, and I just wanted to know what is going on in your heads, and how you feel with all the recent changes, off the record, just me and you," she glanced to Anika, "and you too Anika, I don't want to interrupt, but you know me, I just want to make sure you are doing alright."
> 
> I feel like such a dork, no matter what, the older you get the less cool you become with those younger then you I think, Jun Min thought as she sat on the bed. *




Ryan looks up, surprised. "Uh...hello. I'm fine. Uh...Thanks for asking. But I was uh wondering what the administration thinks. I mean, I leave school twice, and twice I've been attacked? And will I ever be able to leave this place? And how well is our team doing, for Legacy?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 8, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> Ryan considers Anika's words for a few moments, then replies. "Well, do you think Justice Elite is treated like that? While the UN suit is certainly manipulative, I don't really think it's going to be as bad as you say. We'll generally be the good guys, and be well-compensated for our efforts. I don't think it's that bad of a deal." Ryan shrugs and smiles. "But then again, what choice do I really have?"*




"You really think they'll treat us the way they treat Justice Elite?  All I'm saying is, the money isn't an issue for me.  It's probably *the* issue for the UN," Anika says, shrugging."



			
				Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *
> "Mark and Star?" Ryan asks incredulously. "I don't know. Mark actually tries to protect Tommy; he probably will go with Tommy's robot bodyguard if Tommy asked him. The thing with Star is that, I mean, what is she? Is she a robot, just programmed to act a certain way like some mobile computer, or does she have some kind of free will? It's kind of confusing. Yeah, sure, I'll go to the mall. If the faculty lets me of course, and thinks it's safe." *




"Tommy programmed her the learn and adapt.  That's a bit scary.  Hopefully he added some failsafes, in case she decides us humans aren't very efficient and that we should be replaced with more androids like her," she says, chuckling a bit.  "But, it looks like she wants to try and be more human.  She even told me she feels lonely.  Weird, huh?"

"Maybe we should keep our trip a secret ans sneak out even if we're allowed to leave.  Then you can test your theory..."



			
				Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Jun Min's retinal scan was read, and the computer reacted, as she said her pass code, the door opened, to reveal Ryan and Anika, Jun Min was startled not expecting to see a female inside, but smiled pleasantly, "Hey you two," seeing that they were decent she walked in, the door closing behind her, "just came by to talk, I mean a lot has happened, and I just wanted to know what is going on in your heads, and how you feel with all the recent changes, off the record, just me and you," she glanced to Anika, "and you too Anika, I don't want to interrupt, but you know me, I just want to make sure you are doing alright."
> 
> I feel like such a dork, no matter what, the older you get the less cool you become with those younger then you I think, Jun Min thought as she sat on the bed. *




"Hi, Jun Min.  You're not interrupting, we're just talking.  Ryan's been catching me up on some stuff I've missed before I got here," Anika tells her, smiling.  "Have you guys found out anything on this Chaos kid?  I thought Tommy was the computer master, how'd he take over the program so easily?  Oh, yeah, any inside scoops on who might make the team?" She grins wryly as she asks the question.  The grin turns to a grimace, "And you and the other teachers didn't happen to catch a news bulletin from the football game, by chance...?"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 9, 2003)

*John*

_*OOC:* Somehow this got lost in the shuffle, sorry about that here you go._



> "No. No. Don't worry about it. It's not your fault. Don't feel bad. I appreciate you listening."




Sarah nods, "Just saying it is a strange situation, not sure what to say about that.  But if your happy, or if you can deal with it, then it can't be so bad right?"

As Sarah finishes speaking, John's hear a familiar if less then charming voice, "Oh I thought I would find you here, Sarah.  Hey _John_," Jimmy sneers, "anyways, babe, come on, it is about dinner time, and Zero took off already, and I am not eating alone," he reaches down, and helps Sarah up, she looks back to John and shrugs.

Jimmy smirks, "Unless I am interrupting something."

Sarah moves to speak, and looks to John, "Not really we were just talking, hey John you want to join us?"

*Cassie*

Yoshi nods, and affectionately takes off his bandanna and ties it around Cassie's head similar to how he had his, "Yeah I am down for taking a walk, give me a chance to work up an appetite for dinner," he walks towards the door, and opens it, "Lets roll."

*James*

Kiyana thinks for a moment, "Alright we can hit dinner, skip the water park, and just see a movie, and stuff.  Then we can check out downtown, and the Sahara Riverwalk, that would be great!" she grins.  She hugs James again, "You are so nice, lets go eat, wait, I need to get changed, or should I change afterwards" she thinks.

Kiyana smiles, "I will get changed afterwards, we will eat, then I will run back, and get changed, I got the perfect outfit," she drags James behind her, to go eat.

*Anika and Ryan*

Jun Min smiles at Anika's question, _Well In know, they know, but I smoothed things over, but well, Billy and Isabelle will be in trouble along with James, poor kid, most likely it was Billy's plan, but...._ "I wouldn't worry about football too much, it won't affect you, obnly those involved, I already smoothed that over."

She looked to Ryan, "And yes the faculty is worried about that, and that is one of the reasons I am here, I am not sure why, none of us really are but someone, is after you.  Most likely attached to the Congo Procterate Army, and I bet you don't really know either."

"But who ever they are, I think they have a way of keeping tabs on you, so I want to caution you, that if you do try and leave, be very careful," she says, "and yes the restriction is lifted, but you need to be very careful Ryan.  If you have a problem call me on my mobile, anytime alright?" she finishes.

"As far as Chaos is concerned, I don't know what to think about him," she sighs, "if he was an elite hacker, he was pretty damn powerfulk, easily an Omega class for how easily he shut out Tommy, but I don't know he said stuff that just didn't make sense, I guess, I just want to know what you guys felt about that experience."


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 9, 2003)

Cassie tugs the banda a bit tight and take Yoshi's arm with a smile. "Come on.. let's go for a walk before dinner. Maybe we'll think so somethng, but I think it would be better than sitting in here looking ovr facts."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 9, 2003)

"I'll be careful." _Yeah, I'll call you on your mobile. 'Hi, this is Ryan. A bunch of armed thugs showed up, just wanted to let you know.' If I do go out, I might want to get James to go to, for a quick evac. But what about..._

"An Omega?! What?!" Ryan looks amazed. "I thought there was only one, and that was Cardinal." _Cardinal? Things might start making sense from that angle._ "Are you sure the CPA is after me? At the preserve, we were attacked by other elites as well, such as some woman who could create illusions, and a woman I recognized as Phase. She beat down the JEB, remember? Maybe the Pantheon just hired them as expendable thugs or something?"


----------



## Agamon (Aug 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *"As far as Chaos is concerned, I don't know what to think about him," she sighs, "if he was an elite hacker, he was pretty damn powerfulk, easily an Omega class for how easily he shut out Tommy, but I don't know he said stuff that just didn't make sense, I guess, I just want to know what you guys felt about that experience." *




"Hmmm...anxious, scared, confused, sad, mad, relieved...oh, and sore," Anika says wryly.  "Seriously, though, he said something about not being from our dimension.  Is that possible?  Maybe he's not even human, let alone an elite.  Of course, it's hard to take anything he told us at face value, that little brat.  Either way, he seemed pretty powerful, but then he was only manipulating the simulation, he didn't do anything to us directly.  Still, like you say, for him to be able to out-hack Tommy is amazing.  I mean Tommy made S..." she pauses, looking directly at Jun Min, "Uh, SARAH."

_"Damn, it's hard to remember she's a teacher..."_ she thinks worriedly.

_OOC: that would be her amazing untrained Bluff +3 at work...  (unless she finds her attractive, in which case it's +6 )_


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 10, 2003)

*Cassie*

Yoshi follows as the two start walking through the *Yard*, the large spacious area, has both large playing fields, and trail walkways.  The trails are flanked on both sides by trees, and several marked paths, that criss-cross the whole of the compound.  Yoshi looks around, as the two walk, "You know I never really notice how hot it gets out here, just really hot, but not too hot," he rubs his brow.

Then he turns to Cassie, "So lets tally what we know; you are from the future, Chrono is some powerful being, Chaos could be another, Ryan is important for some unknown reason, if things get _fixed_ you could cease to exist, and outside of that, none of this makes any remote sense."

*Ryan & Anika*

"I hadn't even thought of that, this could be a Pantheon plot, I mean their motives are well known but their methods, this could be their doing.  And I can only suspect that he or she is an Omega class, I don't know for sure.  But the presence of those elites at the last encounter has been discussed, whatever is going on Ryan, it is porbably big, but we can't live in fear, and I don't think you want to live in a prison, so liike I said just becareful.  And well, talk to Cassie, I think she might know something about what is going," she replies.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 10, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *
> 
> "I mean Tommy made S..." she pauses, looking directly at Jun Min, "Uh, SARAH."
> 
> ...




Jun Min nods, "Well Tommy isn't infallible, he is still learning, despite how smart he is, he can and does make _mistakes_.  But he _could_ be extra-dimensional, and well if it is, then that opens up a whole different avenue of possibilities.  As strange as it sounds, we have to take everything as it comes, and explore any and all possibilities.  So in short, I don't really know the answer to that question," she smirked, "but I do know that it may be important to follow up and find out, if we can."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> Jun Min nods, "Well Tommy isn't infallible, he is still learning, despite how smart he is, he can and does make mistakes.  But he could be extra-dimensional, and well if it is, then that opens up a whole different avenue of possibilities.  As strange as it sounds, we have to take everything as it comes, and explore any and all possibilities.  So in short, I don't really know the answer to that question," she smirked, "but I do know that it may be important to follow up and find out, if we can." *




"That makes sense.  He might have been just goofing around, but we need to be ready for more, just in case," Anika replies.  

"Hey, I need to get something to wear for the dance.  What would you suggest, Jun Min?  I'm pretty clueless in that department," she says sheepishly.


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 10, 2003)

Ryan shakes his head. "I don't think he was goofing around. Well, he might have been, but he had some other agenda." _You hadn't even thought that it could be Pantheon? Well, what do I expect; she's only two years older than me._ "Oh well. I just wish you guys hadn't cut the connection. He said he'd tell me why everyone was trying to capture me if I played his game, and we weren't doing too bad either."

_Shoot, I need something to wear for the dance too. I had better see about going to the mall to get something. This is gonna be tough, a lot more tough than beating the living daylights out of some punk hardsuit trooper. I mean, what the heck goes with a purple glow? I'll probably have to get something custom made._

_So Jun Min agrees with me about Cassie, eh?_ "Uh yeah, good idea. I'll talk to Cassandra Prophet about what she knows. I was also planning on talking to Mr. McCallister, see if he had any advice for our team. Do you have any idea how Team 1 is doing, Jun Min?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Cassie
> 
> Yoshi follows as the two start walking through the Yard, the large spacious area, has both large playing fields, and trail walkways.  The trails are flanked on both sides by trees, and several marked paths, that criss-cross the whole of the compound.  Yoshi looks around, as the two walk, "You know I never really notice how hot it gets out here, just really hot, but not too hot," he rubs his brow.
> 
> ...




"Yes, that about sums it up." looks at him. "I would say my own potential situation doesn't need to be brought up, till we can be more sure of it." smiles. "Okay? I mean we don't know if it will happen, and Ryan  seems to be holding up a lot of guilt issues already."


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 10, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *JohnSarah moves to speak, and looks to John, "Not really we were just talking, hey John you want to join us?"*



"Yeah, that'd be great," John smiles and stands.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> Mr. Tibbs face comes on the screen, "I wanted to be the first to congratulate you on a job well done, the selection process has begun, and the boys back at HQ were highly impressed with your performance, you have the speed to be the next Redline, but I think you can be better."




_He must be one of the fast ones._ Mark didn't keep track of who was who in the elite world. He should probably start.



> He pauses before continuing, "I have attached a standard contract with this message, take your time with it, have it looked over by an attorney if you like, but the basics are as follows, we want to sign you on exclusively with an initial signing bonus of $245,000, with a current contract of two million a year for two years, for a total payout of $4,245,000 over the whole of your contract. With the caveat that you abide by the rules of the UNJE, in which case your contract can be terminated at our discretion. Once I have this electronic contract back with your signature, we will have the money turned over to an account within 24 hours time. If you do not possess an account we will set one up for you, within the same 24 hour time frame. I hope you consider our offer, and I hope to welcome you to the Justice Elite family as the first member of Legacy." The message ends, as the digital contract comes up on the screen.




"What rules?" Mark looked for them in the contract, trying not to be too distracted by the number of zeroes. There had to be a catch.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 11, 2003)

*Mark*

_The Rules are general rules of conduct such as presenting a good public image, one that will not bring disgrace to the UNJE.  Will not engage in Criminal Activity, Drug Abuse, or association with groups or entities threaten the United Nations, and member countries.  All endorsements must be approved by the UNJE, so as to not conflict with their interests... etc._

*Anika and Cassie*

“I would think that overall your doing really well, I am not supposed to say anything, but I know that the UN was very impressed with your progress, and your performance,” she says to Ryan.  The she turns to Anika, “Tell you what, I need to get some new clothes too, I am going to grab the van after dinner, and make a mall run, grab any other girls that want to go, and we can get some serious shopping done!”

Jun Min walks to the door, “See you after dinner, I got a dinner date with Mr. McCallister,” she smirks, “and believe me it isn’t what you think.  Oh and if you need to talk to him, I will let him know Ryan, his door is always open, or so he says.”

*Cassie*

Yoshi thinks for a minute, “well guilt issues or not, we need to do something, as much as he may be bummed, this is some serious stuff.  I for one don’t want to see the world slide into destruction,” then wraps an arm around Cassie, “and I am not about to let you wink out of existence either, that would kind of suck.”

Yoshi goes **Woosh!** and is gone for a second, and then another second later he returns with flowers in hand, and hands them to Cassie, “Dinner looks good, I saw the rest of the guys there, lets head on over!”

*John*

Sarah smiles, while Jimmy scowls, and the lot of you head for the cafeteria, many of the other students are there, some are missing, teachers are present, and Dr. Hudabo makes an announcement that the restriction has been lifted, which brings a cheer from many students, though some are still _missing_.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> _The Rules are general rules of conduct such as presenting a good public image, one that will not bring disgrace to the UNJE.  Will not engage in Criminal Activity, Drug Abuse, or association with groups or entities threaten the United Nations, and member countries.  All endorsements must be approved by the UNJE, so as to not conflict with their interests... etc._[/B]




_Figured. Well it's not like I couldn't use more rehab, and money._ "How do you answer one of these things?" Mark poked the screen tentatively and looked without understanding at the display.

"Uh, Sarah? Hello? Did Tommy tell you how to talk?"


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 11, 2003)

Cassie takes the flowers from Yoshi. "I'm to smell these yes?" sniffs the flowers and nods. "Yes, let's go to dinner, and you're right.. e can seek ways to keep the whole 'winking from existance issue' done later." Takes his arm. "But I think we need to see what is for dinner for now."


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James*
> 
> Kiyana thinks for a moment, "Alright we can hit dinner, skip the water park, and just see a movie, and stuff.  Then we can check out downtown, and the Sahara Riverwalk, that would be great!" she grins.  She hugs James again, "You are so nice, lets go eat, wait, I need to get changed, or should I change afterwards" she thinks.
> 
> Kiyana smiles, "I will get changed afterwards, we will eat, then I will run back, and get changed, I got the perfect outfit," she drags James behind her, to go eat.




James frowns when he hears they will not be going to the water park... he was looking forward to the bathing suits... but he perks back up and is happy to be dragged off by Kiyana on the way to the cafe to get dinner...


----------



## Agamon (Aug 11, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> “I would think that overall your doing really well, I am not supposed to say anything, but I know that the UN was very impressed with your progress, and your performance,” she says to Ryan.  The she turns to Anika, “Tell you what, I need to get some new clothes too, I am going to grab the van after dinner, and make a mall run, grab any other girls that want to go, and we can get some serious shopping done!”
> *




"Oh, okay, sure.  See ya," Anika says as Jun Min leaves.  She turns to Ryan.  "Huh, looks like it's going to a girls' night out thing.  Sorry," she says to him.  "Hey, I'm getting hungry, want to grab something to eat...oh, crap." Her eyebrows perk up at a sudden thought, and she says, "SARAH?  Can you give me the location of Tommy McKain?"  She looks back at Ryan.  "I should maybe talk to Tommy about Star before dinner."


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 12, 2003)

Ryan sighs, running his hand through his hair. "Okay. I'd best be going then. See you later." Ryan smiles, says his goodbyes and then strolls from Anika's room. He ambles back towards his own room, the plops down on the functionally useless bed. _Wow. I have a date for the dance, and it's not Star or something freaky. Anika, Mark, and I probably have the best chance of making it too. Don't want to disturb Mr. McCallister during dinner. I'll just leave a message for Cassie._

Ryan logs on to his computer and sends Cassandra a quick message, saying "Cassandra-come and see me please. Ryan."


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 12, 2003)

*Mark*

SARAH's voice replies to Mark, "Yes Mark I can talk, and yes I can help you send the message, it is a simple matter, all you have to do is provide your identification number, your initials, and select that you give authentication.  Then  I will take a retinal scan to prove your identity, and the matter is resoleved.  Shall we proceed?"

*Anika*

As everyone leaves, Anika's monitor pops up a message, with Tommy's face, "You called for me," he smirks, "I love doing that, I am always wired into SARAH, so you are worried about STAR?  Don't worry she is already a registered student here at the school, I don't do things without covering my trail, she will be alright.  Besides, she is a _student_..."

*The Cafeteria*

The Cafeteria buzzes with activity, as the students eat, and chat about what they are going to do tonight, it is a place to be seen, or not be seen.  A place to grub opn food, and relax with friends, Yoshi, Cassie, John, Sarah, Jimmy, Kiyana, and James all end up sitting at the same table.  Noonre really pays them any mind, more focused on the night time revelry.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 12, 2003)

Cassie is sitting by Yoshi, a flower tucked in her hair as she quietly asks him about this or that food, trying a bit of everything on her plate. As the others arrive, she nods to them greeting them and being generally a little more open and genial than usual.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 12, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> As everyone leaves, Anika's monitor pops up a message, with Tommy's face, "You called for me," he smirks, "I love doing that, I am always wired into SARAH, so you are worried about STAR?  Don't worry she is already a registered student here at the school, I don't do things without covering my trail, she will be alright.  Besides, she is a student..."
> *




"Gotcha.  Thanks, Tommy." Anika said.  "Hey, I want to apologise for being a jerk the other day.  You're right, Star is pretty cool.  See you later, time to chow." 

She gets up and heads to the cafeteria, joining the gang at their table once she grabs some food.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 12, 2003)

James eats little, and tries not to stare to much at Kiyana... in fact he is ready to head out when ever she is, as they have "made an appearance" and should be able to slip out any time now


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 13, 2003)

Ryan shrugs, scribbling things in his notebook for a while, then gets bored. _She's probably at dinner. I can't Mark, like the coolest guy here, is going with Star, the ice robot. And then I'm going with Anika, one of the nicest and best looking girls here. I feel like something terrible is about to happen to me. Maybe I should go talk to Mark; I'm kind of bored._

Ryan records another vid message on the computer, sending it to Mark. "Hey Mark, it's Ryan. If you got the time, why don't you come on over." _Mark can make it here in about two seconds, even if he just down the hall._


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 13, 2003)

*Interlude*

*Mudaba Adin*

Sachana smiled as she watched the young elite walk away with his flowers, _another beautiful pawn in the United Nations propaganda machine.  Poor soul, misguided, and corrupted, there is probably no saving him.  Such a pity if his abilities are what Phase says they are, then he would be quite a useful elite for the true cause.  Oh well, I guess I should return to shopping._

Sachana walked down the long avenues of downtown, where several boutiques and shops were located, it was a menagerie of colors, sights, and sounds.  Perhaps if she weren’t an international criminal wanted for several acts of terrorism, murder, and worse, she would have enjoyed it much more.  It always surprised her, how she had turned out that way, she as a nice simple girl, through her youth, and even when her powers manifested as she trudged through adulthood, she felt that she should do the right thing.  But when it came right down to it, the right thing for her, was to accept the fact that she was no longer human, not in the literal sense.  He remind pulsed with power, and all the sheep around her, they reminded her just how weak, and corrupt the system, and the human race had become.

It was sad that not everyone could know the joys, and the rush that being an elite brought with it.  The sense of power, the freedom to change the world, and to do things man often believed was impossible in the first place.  She looked at herself in the mirror, as she modeled a tight dress, it made her figure look dynamite, not that she was worried, she knew she was attractive, she was Synapse, but she was also Sachana.  They were the same, and yet altogether different, it scared here, and at the same time sent her mind reeling through ecstasy.

She glanced to the human next to her, as he admired her form, the store clerk, had more on his mind then just the sale, it was obvious, and she played to that as she worked out a deal on the mound of clothes she had already assembled.  It was simple, easy, and all too boring, perhaps once she had met up with Bishop and Phase things would get interesting, but for now she kept a low-profile, or as low as she could without arousing too much suspicion.  By the time the young elite passed the words to the authorities, she would be on her way to Milan, to attend an art unveiling for a friend, and hopefully make contact with Bishop.  Bishop would know what to do, just as Cardinal had prophesized, the day of reckoning was coming all too soon…


----------



## Agamon (Aug 13, 2003)

After taking a few bites from her plate, Anika switches between looking at Cassie, Kiyana and Sarah as she announces, "Hey, Star and I are going with Jun Min to the mall after dinner to celebrate our new found freedom and find some clothes for the dance.  Any of you girls interested in coming along?" She takes a bite out of a carrot stick, awaiting replies.


----------



## Samnell (Aug 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> SARAH's voice replies to Mark, "Yes Mark I can talk, and yes I can help you send the message, it is a simple matter, all you have to do is provide your identification number, your initials, and select that you give authentication.  Then  I will take a retinal scan to prove your identity, and the matter is resoleved.  Shall we proceed?"




"Yeah, ok." Mark rattles off his identification number and initials, and does whatever SARAH wants him to to get the retinal scan. Shortly after, another vidmail pops up from Ryan.



> "Hey Mark, it's Ryan. If you got the time, why don't you come on over."




Mark took his time and just barely managed to figure out replying without SARAH's help. "Ok, I'll be right over." 

Visions of dollars dancing in his head, Mark heads over to Ryan's room and knocks on the door.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 14, 2003)

Agamon said:
			
		

> *After taking a few bites from her plate, Anika switches between looking at Cassie, Kiyana and Sarah as she announces, "Hey, Star and I are going with Jun Min to the mall after dinner to celebrate our new found freedom and find some clothes for the dance.  Any of you girls interested in coming along?" She takes a bite out of a carrot stick, awaiting replies. *




Kiyana thinks for a moment, "No, I am just going to hang out with James," she finishes her small plate of food, and grabs James by the shoulder, "Lets go!"

But as the two stand Jun Min walks over and gives James a smile, "Umm James could I talk to you for a second," Kiyana looks to James and backs up slightly, as Mr. McCallister moves up to flank Jun Min, but he says nothing.


----------



## Agamon (Aug 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> But as the two stand Jun Min walks over and gives James a smile, "Umm James could I talk to you for a second," Kiyana looks to James and backs up slightly, as Mr. McCallister moves up to flank Jun Min, but he says nothing. *




Anika takes another bite from her carrot stick.  _"Uh, oh.  Busted..."_ she thinks, looking at James with some pity.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 14, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *
> But as the two stand Jun Min walks over and gives James a smile, "Umm James could I talk to you for a second," Kiyana looks to James and backs up slightly, as Mr. McCallister moves up to flank Jun Min, but he says nothing. *




James sighs and then tries to put on a good face _Bluff +0!! trying not to look guilty_... "*AH sure thing... what's up?*"


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 14, 2003)

Sen Udo-Mal said:
			
		

> *
> 
> James sighs and then tries to put on a good face Bluff +0!! trying not to look guilty... "AH sure thing... what's up?" *




Jun Min moves to speak, but Mr. McCallister speaks up, "James we need to speak with you in private," he leads the trio out into the hall, and the long walk to his office, Kiyana watches and gulps, not sure what to do.  Once they arrive at his office, Jun Min walks in first, gesturing for James to follow, and then Mr. McCallister.

He takes a seat, and relaxes for a moment before speaking, "James we know about the little trip to the football game earlier today, you had the misfortune of being on the news, being a local elite and all.  Now that is a bad thing because we had stated that for security reasons the students were confined to the compound.  But I also know that you returned quickly, and had _no_ intention of going back out.  While your compatriots, Isabelle and Billy, will recieve a far more severe punishment, you will have to face the consequences for your actions.  You are restricted to the facility for the coming week, and Mr. Kincaid will be instructing you on the finer points of car washing, and waxing during that restriction.  But you will be allowed to go to the dance, as long as you abide by this restriction and the rules in place."

Jun Min nods, feeling that Mr. McCallister said it all.

*Back in the Cafeteria*

Kiyana sighs, and heads for her room, her mood dampened by teachers, but the rest of the students seem in high spirits, and business returns as usual...


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 14, 2003)

James, true to form, starts to ramble... "*But... but... ah man I'm not sure that fair and all... ah Mr. McCallister... I mean I just stopped by and came right back... where is the harm in that? I mean sure I talked with that Synapse lady at the flower shop and all but she didn't even ask me to join her terror group or nothing. I mean I can't get in trouble for talking to people can I? And... and well I wanted to go see a movie or something maybe tinight... I mean I love the movies here and all but we don't get to hang out with other kids at the mall or nothing... just school and training and eating and stuff... and hey I will wash cars for two weeks if I can get off campus now and again... honest...*" all the while James thinks that life sure is not very fair for a young elite... he likes a girl but can't catch a break and be alone with her or nothing


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 15, 2003)

"Come in," Ryan states simply.

"Hey Mark. I heard you're going to the dance with Star," Ryan says, a vague question in his voice. "Uh...why? Just because Tommy asked you to? Anyway, uh...I'm going with Anika, and I was wondering if you had any ideas what you were going to wear, because I have no idea."

"Oh, and did you know the restriction was dropped today. I was thinking of leaving this weekend, testing to see if it's a spy or some kind of wierd tracking thing."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 15, 2003)

Anika watches as James leaves, and Kiyana soon after that.  She sighs, "Poor James.  I'm betting it wasn't his idea to teleport Billy and Isabelle to the game.  If it were me, I'd go give Billy a kick in the butt..."  She looks at Sarah and Cassie.  "Okay, how about you two, you wanna go?  I don't know about you, but my current wardrobe isn't all that glamorous..." she says, looking down at her t-shirt and jeans.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 15, 2003)

*James*

Mr. McCallister glances to Jun Min at the mentioning of Synapse, but stays stoic till the rambling ends, "The decision is already made, James.  You broke the rules, and you have to pay the consequences for your own actions.  That is what being an adult is all about, doubly so for an elite, you will make choices, and it will be up to you to make the right ones, and not let outside influences coerce you."

He reclines slightly, "But if you show that you are earnest, and do what you are supposed to do, there is an _early release_ program.  But I am sorry for now, the decision is final.  You are dismissed James."

*Cafeteria*

Sarah thinks for a moment, "Yeah I want to go!  I have been dying to get off this campus," Star passes and sits witha  tray, and looks over the food, but not eating anything for obvious reasons.

Star looks about the table and smiles, "I am looking forward to going out as well," she chirps in.

Jimmy looks at Star strangely, but says nothing as he continues to eat.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 15, 2003)

*James*

Mr. McCallister glances to Jun Min at the mentioning of Synapse, but stays stoic till the rambling ends, "The decision is already made, James.  You broke the rules, and you have to pay the consequences for your own actions.  That is what being an adult is all about, doubly so for an elite, you will make choices, and it will be up to you to make the right ones, and not let outside influences coerce you."

He reclines slightly, "But if you show that you are earnest, and do what you are supposed to do, there is an _early release_ program.  But I am sorry for now, the decision is final.  You are dismissed James."

*Cafeteria*

Sarah thinks for a moment, "Yeah I want to go!  I have been dying to get off this campus," Star passes and sits witha  tray, and looks over the food, but not eating anything for obvious reasons.

Star looks about the table and smiles, "I am looking forward to going out as well," she chirps in.

Jimmy looks at Star strangely, but says nothing as he continues to eat.


----------



## Aust Meliamne (Aug 15, 2003)

John quietly eats, making small talk and trying to enjoy himself.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 15, 2003)

*James*

Mr. McCallister glances to Jun Min at the mentioning of Synapse, but stays stoic till the rambling ends, "The decision is already made, James.  You broke the rules, and you have to pay the consequences for your own actions.  That is what being an adult is all about, doubly so for an elite, you will make choices, and it will be up to you to make the right ones, and not let outside influences coerce you."

He reclines slightly, "But if you show that you are earnest, and do what you are supposed to do, there is an _early release_ program.  But I am sorry for now, the decision is final.  You are dismissed James."

*Cafeteria*

Sarah thinks for a moment, "Yeah I want to go!  I have been dying to get off this campus," Star passes and sits witha  tray, and looks over the food, but not eating anything for obvious reasons.

Star looks about the table and smiles, "I am looking forward to going out as well," she chirps in.

Jimmy looks at Star strangely, but says nothing as he continues to eat.


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 15, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *James
> 
> Mr. McCallister glances to Jun Min at the mentioning of Synapse, but stays stoic till the rambling ends, "The decision is already made, James.  You broke the rules, and you have to pay the consequences for your own actions.  That is what being an adult is all about, doubly so for an elite, you will make choices, and it will be up to you to make the right ones, and not let outside influences coerce you."
> 
> ...




James sighs and heads out of the office. He walks down the hall looking at his shoes and muttering to himself that you should never trust anyone over 18. He thinks about it and goes to find Kiyana. If she is not in the cafe he heads to her room. When he does find her he says "*Hey... well ah... yea... bad news... I'm restricted for another week... that Mr. McCallister is one stuffy old... fart... and well they are going to let me go to the dance if I am a good little elite... *" James sighs again and says "*So ah yea I am really sorry... I got in trouble for nothing but I guess it is not all bad and they will let me go to the dance... so I hope you're not to mad at me or anything...*" James then looks at her a little sheepishly and hopes that she is not to disappointed in this whole situation.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 15, 2003)

*James*

Kiyana sits on her bed, and smiles, "Well don't worry about it alright, James?" she shrugs, "we can spend some time hanging out around here, I mean what kind of friend would I be, if I got mad at you for that right?"

She smiles, "I think we can have fun, yes?" she stands up and loosk out the window, "and besides you can still go to the dance!"


----------



## Sen Udo-Mal (Aug 15, 2003)

James smiles and says "*Thanks... ah yea your a great friend. And hey it is only a week... I promise as soon as I get off this restriction, I will take you out and we can go to the swimming center and see a movie and eat out any where you would like. I'll make it up to you promise...*"


----------



## Samnell (Aug 15, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> "Hey Mark. I heard you're going to the dance with Star," Ryan says, a vague question in his voice. "Uh...why? Just because Tommy asked you to? Anyway, uh...I'm going with Anika, and I was wondering if you had any ideas what you were going to wear, because I have no idea."




Mark blinks, "Oh yeah. We're supposed to wear stuff. Uh, I don't have anything. Guess it's a good thing we can go out again." 

"I'm going with her because..." Mark lapses into uncomfortable silence. "It's a long story," he offers feebly.



> "Oh, and did you know the restriction was dropped today. I was thinking of leaving this weekend, testing to see if it's a spy or some kind of wierd tracking thing."




"Ok, sure. That's a good idea." Mark says quickly. "I need to get out and buy some clothes too."


----------



## Agamon (Aug 16, 2003)

Tokiwong said:
			
		

> *Sarah thinks for a moment, "Yeah I want to go!  I have been dying to get off this campus," Star passes and sits witha  tray, and looks over the food, but not eating anything for obvious reasons.
> 
> Star looks about the table and smiles, "I am looking forward to going out as well," she chirps in.
> 
> Jimmy looks at Star strangely, but says nothing as he continues to eat. *




"Cool, Sarah.  I've wanted to see the sights around here, myself." Anika says.  She watches as Star sits with her plate of food.  She smiles and shakes her head a bit.  "Hey, Star.  Y'know, if you're not...uh, hungry, you don't need to bring food to sit at the table with us.  That's kind of a waste..."

She notices the look on Jimmy's face, and looks like she's about to say something, but apparently thinks better of it, instead finishing eating.


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 16, 2003)

Cassie eats quietly, listening to the others talk. Wondering how she should approach Ryan to talk with him over the sparse data she has. -He is so moody.-


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 16, 2003)

"Well, heck, with you its easy. Any kind of outfit would do. But skin that glows purple, well, it's hard to find something that won't clash." Ryan smiles slightly, then sighs. "I was thinking of custom ordering something, maybe talking with a sales representative at one of the nicer stores. They should be all too willing to accommodate their local elites, especially if they're going to be on the new team." _I wonder what our team's chances are? Will they take one team, or build it up from the choice members of each team. McCallister does stress teamwork though._

"A long story, eh? What, does Tommy know some lost dark secret about your past that you don't want anyone to find out about, and he's blackmailing you to take Star?" Ryan wears a mischievous smile while asking this, wondering why Mark did agree to go with Star.

_If we do end up going to the mall, we'd better bring James along for evac. Mark can get away by himself, but I'm only slightly faster than normal humans, and I certainly can't outrun gunfire. I hope he's not in too much trouble for helping that arrogant, self-righteous fool who styles himself "Paladin." I saw that show once or twice, and he's nowhere near as cool as that guy._


----------



## KaintheSeeker (Aug 17, 2003)

"Do you think it prudent to go back into town so soon, after the last ..event when we left the campus?" Cassie asks quietly as she listens to Anika talk.


Ooc: d'oh!


----------



## Agamon (Aug 17, 2003)

"It was Jun Min's idea," Anika replies.  "I think the faculty must think it's safe to leave, seeing as they lifted the restriction.  Plus, I need something a little less casual than most of my clothes for the dance.  No biggie if you don't want to go though, Cassie." she adds, as she finshes of the last of her strawberry kiwi juice.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2003)

_*OOC:* This issue is drawing to a close, I will start the next issue, opening with the students heading downtown, building up to the dance itself, so get ready for more RP intensive gaming _


----------



## Hammerhead (Aug 17, 2003)

OOC: You know, for the sake of convenience, maybe Ryan should head to the mall with everyone else. I didn't know it would be a major outing.


----------



## Tokiwong (Aug 17, 2003)

Hammerhead said:
			
		

> *OOC: You know, for the sake of convenience, maybe Ryan should head to the mall with everyone else. I didn't know it would be a major outing. *




_*OOC:* Personally I want to see what Ryan and Mark are going to chat about, do what you feel is natural for Ryan, and not so much convenient_


----------

